# Bad name for both horse owners and farriers!



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

Speaking as a farrier's wife, I was horrified to read posts on here from a 'lady' who, despie knowing her farrier WASN'T single, relentlessly pursued and flirted with him anyway!!!

The farrier, should be reported to the Registration Council and The Worshipful Company of Farriers, as he is bringing the profession into disgrace by behaving in such an unprofessional manner with a client...Farriers are there for the sole care of the horses feet, and to get paid for it! 

The horse owner in question should take a long hard look at herself and question her own morals.

Most farriers have hundreds of clients, and each client is just a drop in a big ocean of other female horse owners they have to visit....In fact, most farriers prefer it when the owners aren't there, and they don't have to deal with the humans!...A lot of farriers - and I know many, including my hubby - have less than positive or attractive comments to make about their many clients, and most wouldn't "touch a horsey woman with a barge pole"...Whether you want to face it or not, most, if not all, farriers, are in it for the hourly rate!...Money. And most, after a few years, would gladly pack it all in.

Every farrier I know has either a partner or a wife, and ALL of those CHOSE their partners and wives - they weren't pursued by women with no self-respect or void of morals...and funnily enough (although, to farriers' wives, it's common knowledge) not a single spouse of a farrier I know is a horse owner.

So what does that tell you?

Keep your shoeing/trimming/remedial dates professional! It's about the HORSE!


----------



## feisty_filly (26 May 2011)

Hear hear! Some of the indecent things that have happens to my hubbie involving customers most people wouldn't believe! You get your farrier out to shoe your horse! Nothing else!


----------



## Circe (26 May 2011)

Im good friends with my farrier- and his wife ( who is horsey )
He often tells me about female clients who want to 'pay in kind'. 
He just wants the cash ! He has no respect for those women, and avoids them if possible. Hes good at his job and doesnt need to be fending off despatate women when hes running late !
Kx


----------



## teasle (26 May 2011)

Ireally think that the posts you are referring to were a lighthearted joke, and mild compared to the way groups of men express interest in women. And I am sorry that your husband is only in it for the money as that must affect his enjoyment of his job. My farrier is no t only in it for the money but goes the extra mile to help his clients , Also from time to time he brings his delightful wife with him and she has become a friend . Wht dont you accompany you husband one day and get to know some of his clients ,you may feel less threatened and get to know them as people.


----------



## foxy1 (26 May 2011)

It takes two doesn't it?!


----------



## Kaylum (26 May 2011)

Nothing to do with horses and farriers its the way of the world.  As said above takes two and if your secure in your relationship you have nothing to worry about.  What about those people whose other halves work away a lot in different professions.  Yes its called trust.


----------



## FanyDuChamp (26 May 2011)

foxy1 said:



			It takes two doesn't it?!
		
Click to expand...

This! A firm "No" deals with the problem.
FDC


----------



## Kaylum (26 May 2011)

btw who pays his wages?  Oh yes horse owners and as you said OP they have hundreds of clients so I am sure you could get him to drop those you dont like.


----------



## Luci07 (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Speaking as a farrier's wife, I was horrified to read posts on here from a 'lady' who, despie knowing her farrier WASN'T single, relentlessly pursued and flirted with him anyway!!!

The farrier, should be reported to the Registration Council and The Worshipful Company of Farriers, as he is bringing the profession into disgrace by behaving in such an unprofessional manner with a client...Farriers are there for the sole care of the horses feet, and to get paid for it! 

The horse owner in question should take a long hard look at herself and question her own morals.

Most farriers have hundreds of clients, and each client is just a drop in a big ocean of other female horse owners they have to visit....In fact, most farriers prefer it when the owners aren't there, and they don't have to deal with the humans!...A lot of farriers - and I know many, including my hubby - have less than positive or attractive comments to make about their many clients, and most wouldn't "touch a horsey woman with a barge pole"...Whether you want to face it or not, most, if not all, farriers, are in it for the hourly rate!...Money. And most, after a few years, would gladly pack it all in.

Every farrier I know has either a partner or a wife, and ALL of those CHOSE their partners and wives - they weren't pursued by women with no self-respect or void of morals...and funnily enough (although, to farriers' wives, it's common knowledge) not a single spouse of a farrier I know is a horse owner.

So what does that tell you?

Keep your shoeing/trimming/remedial dates professional! It's about the HORSE!
		
Click to expand...

While I can understand that you are aggrieved, you do seem to be attacking ALL horsey women which is not really going to get you any support on this board and does not reflect well on you. Neither does the description of your husband either to be frank!

Flirting happens in all jobs, its not "just" a farrier thing. My farrier is very happy with his OH, does a good job and gives and takes a fair bit of banter when he comes up. Thats how he is, other farriers at the yard act in a different way. Their choice. 

And agreed about the comment about not keeping persistent pests as clients. In the south, our farriers are heavily in demand and there is no need for them to keep anyone who is a pain. 

And I never took the post about the poster on here being serious about her farrier! it was definately tongue in cheek and looking from afar!


----------



## Evadiva1514 (26 May 2011)

I think it's a shame that your partner is only in it for the money, i would like to think that the farriers i have used over the years have also seen it as a vocation too... Personally i have never found any of my farriers remotely attractive nor that flirtatious... They're usually too busy moaning about their own lot in life and their own personal circumstances whilst shoeing to discuss anything else! Lol!


----------



## feisty_filly (26 May 2011)

Kaylum said:



			btw who pays his wages?  Oh yes horse owners and as you said OP they have hundreds of clients so I am sure you could get him to drop those you dont like.
		
Click to expand...

im sorry but just because they pay his wages does not mean they have the right to act inaproprietly! 
i dont think OP was attacking the whole of the femail horse owner world at all, as a fellow farriers wife who has been to work with my hubbie numerous times some times a simple "no" doesnt suffice (sp?).


----------



## ladyt25 (26 May 2011)

I understand your point although it comes across as you being a bit concerned. At the end of the day the OH should be trusted enough to handle themselves surely and, as said, it does take two and I personally do not see the harm in the posts that were put on here (I think I know which ones you mean), it is perfectly normal for people to have 'crushes' whether it be a celebrity or their farrier - it doesn't mean anything is going to happen, it's more fantasy land surely! That said, relationships DO end and maybe an attached farrier, vet, physio etc etc could quite possibly meet someone else through their work, These things do happen! It's not different than an office environment I'm afraid - these things go on. Everyone has their own mind and should be able to control themselves at the end of the day. People flirt everyday, doesn't mean they're going to jump into bed with each other!!!


----------



## LadyRascasse (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Keep your shoeing/trimming/remedial dates professional! It's about the HORSE!
		
Click to expand...

i agree accept i do have a good laugh with my farrier and his wife


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 May 2011)

I love my farriers, past and present but they are a breed that time forgot. Wouldn't want to take any of them home.

 Do disagree with the comment 'most farriers prefer the owners not to be there '. Farriers often work alone, so having someone around in case of an accident and a chat and a laugh is good. Makes the day go quicker.

Mrs Farrier-wife-of; you do sound a little jealous/angry with several sweeping statements.
Being mad isn't the way to deal with a husband who has women throwing themselves at him because one day one of those trollops may turn out to be the sweet, funny woman that you were before jealousy took over.


----------



## benson21 (26 May 2011)

O come on, are you for real?? Could you not tell that it was all tongue in cheek? really? i used to enjoy hearing about all the welly dancing etc etc, gave us all a giggle.
If you really think its a problem, then maybe you need to look at trust issues with your OH!!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			not a single spouse of a farrier I know is a horse owner
		
Click to expand...

All the farriers I know keep horses at home and their wives and children have horses too. For them horses are more than a job, its a way of life. Thankfully.


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 May 2011)

When the 'saga' was going on, and MANY posters seemed to be spurring it along, and I pointed out the fact that the said farrier was indeed attached, I was shot down in flames.

It wasn't because it was a farrier, it was because it was a guy in a relationship, and the poster seemed to be oblivious to this relationship, and others were really quite scathing towards a woman they didn't know....

Bizarre....and I'm glad you posted this, I wanted to say so much more, but there was no point.

We aren't all like it, we have a great farrier who does a great job but that's as far as it goes. We pay him for a service, he does it to a high standard and off he goes again.....

Me? Happily married woman, but if I wasn't, certainly wouldn't be chasing a married man who has 3 kids!


----------



## Tinypony (26 May 2011)

Ah, are you serious?  I didn't read the thread you're referring to.  I do know however that the poster has been through some terrible, life-threatening times, so your timing isn't great now.
You're with the one you're with Op, that counts regardless of what you or your hubby do for a living, you have to have trust.
I have had 3 farriers in the past, and two of them had horses or ponies.
A farrier who wouldn't want the owner present wouldn't come near my horses, to be honest. I agree with you when you say that some are just in it for the money, and that explains a lot.  Thankfully, 2 out of 3 of my farriers weren't, they were in it because they cared about horses as well.


----------



## Tinseltoes (26 May 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			When the 'saga' was going on, and MANY posters seemed to be spurring it along, and I pointed out the fact that the said farrier was indeed attached, I was shot down in flames.

It wasn't because it was a farrier, it was because it was a guy in a relationship, and the poster seemed to be oblivious to this relationship, and others were really quite scathing towards a woman they didn't know....

Bizarre....and I'm glad you posted this, I wanted to say so much more, but there was no point.

We aren't all like it, we have a great farrier who does a great job but that's as far as it goes. We pay him for a service, he does it to a high standard and off he goes again.....

Me? Happily married woman, but if I wasn't, certainly wouldn't be chasing a married man who has 3 kids!
		
Click to expand...

Very good point.My OH works with mostly women,and at first I didnt like it,but now I know/met some of them. It takes two to play around,so therefore both would be to blame.
My farrier is funny and is excellent at his job.


----------



## snopuma (26 May 2011)

teasle said:



			Ireally think that the posts you are referring to were a lighthearted joke, and mild compared to the way groups of men express interest in women. And I am sorry that your husband is only in it for the money as that must affect his enjoyment of his job. My farrier is no t only in it for the money but goes the extra mile to help his clients , Also from time to time he brings his delightful wife with him and she has become a friend . Wht dont you accompany you husband one day and get to know some of his clients ,you may feel less threatened and get to know them as people.
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly put!


----------



## Amymay (26 May 2011)

MrsDip - Me thinks the lady doth protest too much......

As for farriers not wanting clients around when shoeing horses - that's never been my experience.  

Tea and gossip on tap.  Plus great advice and discussion on horses feet and condition etc., all so invaluable for the owner.

My farrier, his wife and kids all have horses, and are very involved in the horseworld generally.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

I agree with what the OP says BUT.............

She has come across as very insecure and possible had her husband cheat on her or suspect it maybe?

My farrier who I also did livery with was a right sod!  He used to joke that he was gonna get lost in the woods with me ona  hack etc, I always laughed it off and told him to bleep off, he was totally harmless just a total flirt, he was/is happily married is just his naughty side. 

My other farrier also used to be a complete flirt with me, and the banter was fun, but that was the end of it, just banter, am sure he told his wife that he hated his female clients too anything for an easier life right?

Depends on your personality if you are a hopeless flirt then so what, doesn't mean you would ever even dream of doing anything out of hand!

Live and let live as long as nobody hurts anyone else and its 2 ways, banter is always good for the soul!

I have been married 12 yrs (happily)  and would never cheat on my husband!, I have never initiated such banter but will laugh along, chill out a bit and perhaps go off with your husband a bit for the day, I am sure you will find he has a good rappor with his clients (if hes successful that is)

xx


----------



## NeilM (26 May 2011)

On the whole question of money. Why shouldn't a farrier just do it for the money. How many of us would do what we do for a living unless we got paid. I work to pay the bills, I'm very good at my job and I do the best, most professional job I can, but that does not mean I wouldn't give it up tomorrow if I won the Lotto.

As for the originals posts, from a blokes perspective I read a couple of post and then avoided the whole thread and all subsequent posts by the OP, as I didn't enjoy the thread or the subject matter.

Some guys like flirting and being pursued, it's good for their ego's and some of us don't enjoy that kind of thing at all, I guess it's all down to the individual person.

As an aside, my OH and I both get on well with our present farrier and I used to go shooting with our last farrier, until he emigrated to Australia, he never mentioned amorous advances, but he did used to get very annoyed at bad / non payers.


----------



## Tinypony (26 May 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			I have been married 12 yrs (happily)  and would never cheat on my husband!, I have never initiated such banter but will laugh along, chill out a bit and perhaps go off with your husband a bit for the day, I am sure you will find he has a good rappor with his clients (if hes successful that is)

xx
		
Click to expand...

Sorry DD, I had to read that twice )

"... will laugh along, chill out a bit and perhaps go off with your husband a bit for that day..."


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

Tinypony said:



			Sorry DD, I had to read that twice )

"... will laugh along, chill out a bit and perhaps go off with your husband a bit for that day..."
		
Click to expand...

HAHA I gabble off, too impatient to type slowly and carefully!  Wouldn't go off with her husband for the day I value my life lol


----------



## Tinypony (26 May 2011)

I knew what you meant really, but you did make me spit tea!


----------



## BigRed (26 May 2011)

Farriers not having horsey wives ?  Nonsense.  My farrier's wife has horses, my old farriers wife has horses, in fact pretty much all the farriers I know have wives who were clients and have horses.  I am not saying any of my farriers have been flirtatious, but it does happen !


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

BigRed said:



			Farriers not having horsey wives ?  Nonsense.  My farrier's wife has horses, my old farriers wife has horses, in fact pretty much all the farriers I know have wives who were clients and have horses.  I am not saying any of my farriers have been flirtatious, but it does happen !
		
Click to expand...

Quite right too!  Infact now you come to mention it my old farriers wife was a racing lass... farriers are no different from any other breed of man, tell you what tho I couldn't do that job, I was be a wuss with the big bad tempered horses


----------



## feisty_filly (26 May 2011)

now im married to a farrier i dont see the appeal any moor! there all smelly and hairy and there clothes need washing every day! 
trying to persuade my hubbie to shoe / trim my horses is a nightmare! it takes me threatening to get another farrier out and make hubbie pay for it befor it gets done sometimes! 
love him to bits but sometimes i wonder weather hes worth the hassel! (joke!)


----------



## glitterbug (26 May 2011)

Tinypony said:



			I knew what you meant really, but you did make me spit tea!
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

feisty_filly said:



			now im married to a farrier i dont see the appeal any moor! there all smelly and hairy and there clothes need washing every day! 
trying to persuade my hubbie to shoe / trim my horses is a nightmare! it takes me threatening to get another farrier out and make hubbie pay for it befor it gets done sometimes! 
love him to bits but sometimes i wonder weather hes worth the hassel! (joke!) 

Click to expand...

OMG that would be the perfect insult to him, save it for when he really does wrong one day, get a farrier out to do your horse when hubby is due home.. muahh haaaaa evil I am!  The when the farrier goes say to him they brought up a couple issues with your previous farrier haha.. god I am good!


----------



## feisty_filly (26 May 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			OMG that would be the perfect insult to him, save it for when he really does wrong one day, get a farrier out to do your horse when hubby is due home.. muahh haaaaa evil I am!  The when the farrier goes say to him they brought up a couple issues with your previous farrier haha.. god I am good!
		
Click to expand...

hehehe your a woman after my own heart lol


----------



## Wagtail (26 May 2011)

OP the key is not to think about it. Put it right out of your mind. Virtually all jobs involve men and women coming into contact with the opposite sex. My husband is a senior executive and has a couple of hundred women working for him. I am sure quite a few of them fancy getting their hands on his income (or him, who knows?) But if I sat at home thinking abou it, then it would do damage to my mental health. So I don't. You have to remember that if someone is going to cheat, they will cheat and there is nothing you can do about it. Nowadays with mobile phones and all kind of other communication methods, it is just too easy! So don't think about it. Be a good wife. That is the best you can do.


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 May 2011)

feisty_filly said:



			now im married to a farrier i dont see the appeal any moor! there all smelly and hairy and there clothes need washing every day! 
trying to persuade my hubbie to shoe / trim my horses is a nightmare! it takes me threatening to get another farrier out and make hubbie pay for it befor it gets done sometimes! 
love him to bits but sometimes i wonder weather hes worth the hassel! (joke!) 

Click to expand...

I like this!!! Actually when I want mine shod/trimmed I just tell him that the vet is due in 2 days - lol. Pride would never let him leave them for the vet to see haha. I couldn't threaten him with using another as I really believe I couldn't match his skill. My hubby is a farrier - he absolutely loves and takes pride in his job and I have horses too.

The thought did cross my mind that there are a few professions I WOULDN'T want my hubby to be.......a stripper....... a gynaecologist.......a formula 1 racing driver...........famous.........a model, but farrier is fine for me. You need to trust your OH and there is a huge difference between having a banter and being unfaithful. Temptation is out there for anyone seeking it let's face it - it doesn't matter the profession.


----------



## Rowreach (26 May 2011)

feisty_filly said:



			now im married to a farrier i dont see the appeal any moor! there all smelly and hairy and there clothes need washing every day! 
trying to persuade my hubbie to shoe / trim my horses is a nightmare! it takes me threatening to get another farrier out and make hubbie pay for it befor it gets done sometimes! 
love him to bits but sometimes i wonder weather hes worth the hassel! (joke!) 

Click to expand...

Lol, it was so much easier when I could ring him up and give him the list for the week, and he would appear every Friday and shoe whatever needed it 

OP I'm a horsey farrier's wife.  So's TGM on here.  So are many of our farrier friends' wives.  People have asked me if I worry about OH having mostly female clients and I tell them that he managed to shoe for me for about 10 years without anything happening, so I don't have any worries there   And as OH says, we horsey women are all such gossips that if he did misbehave it would be round the county like a shot, so not worth the risk!

And I have to say I don't hear him complaining or bitching about his clients and I'm sorry your OH does - it doesn't sound as though he likes his job much, or that you like him doing it


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			I like this!!! My hubby is a farrier - he absolutely loves and takes pride in his job and I have horses too.

The thought did cross my mind that there are a few professions I WOULDN'T want my hubby to be.......a stripper....... a gynaecologist.......a formula 1 racing driver...........famous.........a model, but farrier is fine for me. You need to trust your OH and there is a huge difference between having a banter and being unfaithful. Temptation is out there for anyone seeking it let's face it - it doesn't matter the profession.
		
Click to expand...

Totally true!  My husband is a firefighter and sometimes does homechecks for single parents etc , come to think of it sometimes he is gone a long time............................................... lol


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 May 2011)

Wagtail said:



			OP the key is not to think about it. Put it right out of your mind. Virtually all jobs involve men and women coming into contact with the opposite sex. My husband is a senior executive and has a couple of hundred women working for him. I am sure quite a few of them fancy getting their hands on his income (or him, who knows?) But if I sat at home thinking abou it, then it would do damage to my mental health. So I don't. You have to remember that if someone is going to cheat, they will cheat and there is nothing you can do about it. Nowadays with mobile phones and all kind of other communication methods, it is just too easy! So don't think about it. Be a good wife. That is the best you can do.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect answer Wagtail!


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 May 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Totally true!  My husband is a firefighter and sometimes does homechecks for single parents etc , come to think of it sometimes he is gone a long time............................................... lol
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes and many women love a man in uniform!!!!! lol


----------



## Angua2 (26 May 2011)

Love it DD....

From where I am sitting, this is something that should never have had that effect on you OP, unless of course it hit a nerve. 

This sort of senario happens in all sorts of area and dispite the fact it was on here doesn't mean that we should get involved and loose someone his livelyhood..... which is exactly what you are saying.

leave them be, they are not hurting anyone but themselves


----------



## aimsymc (26 May 2011)

although i do agree that some of horsey woman fling themselves at their farriers feet i think theese are the same people who would do it to any male! 
All farriers i know are involved in horses in some way either wifes, girlfriends or kids horsey.
op seems the type that prob thinks "hiya how are you, would you like a coffee" as flirting. If thats flirting im guilty!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (26 May 2011)

Is the OP for real?!?!??! 

As said before it takes 2 to tango! 

Also alot of carriers are really old and grumpy round here, so doubt it's all of them.  

Also I have never flirted with my farrier even though he's not old, and would never offer to pay in kind!!  

I just enjoy a chat as he visits many local yards and knows what others are up to.


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 May 2011)

Sounds like your partner is just saying things to please his slightly jealous and possessive mrs


----------



## aimeetb (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Keep your shoeing/trimming/remedial dates professional! It's about the HORSE![/QUOTE

AGREE!! I have just posted about a livery having an affair with a Farrier, I must say I have no knowledge of whether farriers are generally like this or not, having not had a horse of my own during my adult years until recently I've never been subject to any type of situation where this may have happened to me but I would be mortified if it was suggested, I am married and even if I wasnt they are there to do a job not to flirt with me! I'd rather them keep there eye on my horses feet as do I! 

Glad my farrier is a lovely, excellent old man! 

I really hope you are correct in that most farriers arent like the dog with 2 that I know (I also blame the woman! as someone else has said it takes 2 to tango!)

At the end of the day the farriers and woman are all grown adults - its up to them I suppose just wouldnt get into it myself! 


ETA - The posts that you are refering to, although I dont agree with the situation - they were quite funny! 
xxxxxx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Ashleigh_ (26 May 2011)

I can't believe this is serious! 

I used to find it hilarious reading the posts, I can't remember who it was that posted them but on what can (sometimes) be quite a moany forum it really used to make me laugh, and judging by the number who replied, many others were amused too! 

I think it's irrelevant whether the man in question was a farrier or otherwise, he could have been in any profession, someone in soapbox could have easily posted the same sort of thing about a work friend in the office! It was the tongue and cheek element of it and the brilliantly amusing way it was all written which made it funny.

I highly doubt that the threads OP would have considered, in all seriousness, taking it any further if the opportunity had arisen - I think it would take a very heartless person to do so and from what I remember she seemed quite lovely from her posts. 

I'm sorry you've got so pent up about this OP, but I think it would do you good to see it from the funny, harmless way that it was all intended


----------



## aimeetb (26 May 2011)

feisty_filly said:



			now im married to a farrier i dont see the appeal any moor! there all smelly and hairy and there clothes need washing every day! 
trying to persuade my hubbie to shoe / trim my horses is a nightmare! it takes me threatening to get another farrier out and make hubbie pay for it befor it gets done sometimes! 
love him to bits but sometimes i wonder weather hes worth the hassel! (joke!) 

Click to expand...

hahahaha brilliant! LOL


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

Ashleigh_ said:



			I can't believe this is serious! 

I used to find it hilarious reading the posts, I can't remember who it was that posted them but on what can (sometimes) be quite a moany forum it really used to make me laugh, and judging by the number who replied, many others were amused too! 

I think it's irrelevant whether the man in question was a farrier or otherwise, he could have been in any profession, someone in soapbox could have easily posted the same sort of thing about a work friend in the office! It was the tongue and cheek element of it and the brilliantly amusing way it was all written which made it funny.

I highly doubt that the threads OP would have considered, in all seriousness, taking it any further if the opportunity had arisen - I think it would take a very heartless person to do so and from what I remember she seemed quite lovely from her posts. 

I'm sorry you've got so pent up about this OP, but I think it would do you good to see it from the funny, harmless way that it was all intended 

Click to expand...

Didn't read the original one, but lol you don't think they were talking about her husband do you?  Now that would be funny!


----------



## Honey08 (26 May 2011)

I too enjoyed the way the threads were written, and they were more about the poster's lack of luck with her farrier than anything else, but yes I did used to feel sorry for his girlfriend - more because he sounded a real rat anyway!  A lot of people could see that anyway, and the lovely thread writer found that out in the end anyway...

I've had farriers when I was younger that were lecherous gits - especially in Italy, where you wouldn't go into a stable with them even.  I've had farriers that were absolute gents - they're just humans, same as any other profession - some behave, some don't.  Same goes for their clients.  Some will throw themselves at anyone most won't!  

I can understand why the OP feels the way she does.  Perhaps it has happened to her.  It happened to me once, and it hurt me a lot to see people at work misbehaving (I'm a stewardess - so change blacksmith for pilots in my world...  Some are good, some are rats!)  When you've been through the mill its hard to look at something joking about the whole issue in a light way.  Doesn't make the OP bitter and twisted or need telling off for not having a sense of humour.

By the way my farrier won't come if theres nobody there - I wish he would!  As for the marrying a farrier and then not getting your horses shod, I sympathise - I'm married to a mechanic, and my car has had unimportant things wrong with it for years - he fixes things that would kill me, but the car hasn't locked for two years or had interior lights!


----------



## Ashleigh_ (26 May 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Didn't read the original one, but lol you don't think they were talking about her husband do you?  Now that would be funny!
		
Click to expand...

Who knows!! 
I mean I can sort of sympathise if it was her husband, my boyfriend is more likely to morph into superman than become a farrier but if I had been the wife/girlfriend and read the post then I might have felt a bit weird about it I guess. The original posts were hilarious though, and since I look at it from this perspective I can only see it as being funny and harmless. I'm pretty sure OP would have outed the fact it was her husband if that was the case, judging by the gusto of the post!  
Keep that quiet!? ME THINKS NOT!


----------



## aimeetb (26 May 2011)

Honey08 said:



			I too enjoyed the way the threads were written, and they were more about the poster's lack of luck with her farrier than anything else, but yes I did used to feel sorry for his girlfriend - more because he sounded a real rat anyway!  A lot of people could see that anyway, and the lovely thread writer found that out in the end anyway...
		
Click to expand...

This is what I wanted to say but always say it wrong and ramble! LOL Thanks Honey08 - what she said! xx


----------



## stressage21 (26 May 2011)

I would like to take a moment to comment on this thread.
I know both the girl and the farrier that are the source of this thread.

Firstly, the farrier is an exceptional farrier who is always professional and very dedicated to his work. I have known him for years and he is a very good friend. I know his situation and he would be most u[set that there was mindless gossip flying about on the internet about him by people who dont even know the situation. He is well respected as one of the best lads in the area. He works damn hard and is good at what he does, why does this mean he should be reported!!!

Secondly, the girl in question is also a friend. She has had a rough time recently and if you actually knew the situation I am sure that you would be saying such judgmental things about a poor girl who has had a life threatening condition for the last 6 months. She and the farrier have resolved their problems and are friends again.

This sitiuation is not rare, we are all young and have fallen for people that perhaps we shouldnt have done in the past but the ability to move on ins within us all, which my two friends have demonstrated.
Please get the facts before you judge people on these forums it is unfair and nasty.

Both of my friends are wonderful people and would be horribly upset to learn this.


----------



## ThePinkPony (26 May 2011)

Affairs are one thing i cant frikking stand. They are unfair to everyone involved and how the hell do you trust someone who would do that to their loved ones.

Cant stand women who go after married men also, ive had girls try it on with OH and first its a 'look, im his girlfriend, stop trying to flirt' second warning is usually alot nastier and third warning has resulted in physically picking said girl up by their hair and kicking them out of a pub.

Sometimes it doesnt take two. We had a local skank who found it quite funny to chase after the local attached keepers and farmers. fortunately she is one of the uglyiest women i have ever met and men would run miles. did that stop her, no, next she would follow them around, sit and stare at them for hours, spread rumours that she had in fact slept with them. She was a dirty little tramp who caused alot of issues between relationships because she had nothing better to do because she is ugly with a nasty personality and found it funny.  You say it takes two, i havew atched her stalk a freind of mine around town on a night out, trying to put vodkas in his drink etc etc. A guy is more or less powerless.

you get thousands of women like this, not in the horsey world alone.


----------



## aimsymc (26 May 2011)

what happened to harmless banter?


----------



## ThePinkPony (26 May 2011)

aimsymc said:



			what happened to harmless banter?
		
Click to expand...

There are a certain amount of women that a man cant even say, you look well today, without them thinking this is a chat up line and becoming obsessed.

My friend is the worst for it. Our mutual friend boyfriend commented that she looked like she had lost weight and zoe turned to me two days later declaring she was in love with him and she thought he felt the same way... from this exchange...

''hey girls, how are you.. wow Zoe you look like you've lost weight... *looks around, is **** finished yet, im taking her out.... *gf turns up* hey gorgeous *kisses gf* come on, im taking you out... bye girls *waves at us*...


----------



## aimsymc (26 May 2011)

pink pony i have to say i know a few deluded souls like that too!


----------



## mmel001 (26 May 2011)

aimsymc said:



			what happened to harmless banter?
		
Click to expand...

Depends doesn't it, if that 'harmless banter' happened to be about your OH you may just take exception to it!

I don't agree that the thread in question gives a bad name to horse owners and farriers alike, it's one situation! I'm sure there's people who've had a fling with their vet, their accountant, the tax man, the milk man, the local barman, boss, co-worker, you name it, it doesn't just happen in the horsey world. The thread was one persons perception of that particular situation, and I can understand how upsetting it must have been for the wife of the farrier in question to have read it to be honest. 

What I would say though is it's pretty stupid or perhaps niave to write about a supposed affair, or wishful affair on a public internet forum which is open to be viewed by the whole cyber world! Especially if you are talking about a professional in the horsey industry on a hugely popular horsey forum.

There's probably something to be learned here though isn't there? If you are going to talk about someone on a public forum who shares a common interest whether it's horsey or whatever, be prepared that whatever you say could very well get back to that person and or people close to them! It isn't rocket science for people to work out who you are either, so be careful what you say folks, you might just land yourself face down in the muck heap.


----------



## stressage21 (26 May 2011)

If i have got this correct, the farrier in question was single at the time, yes he had recently split from his girlfriend but was single.
With young lads out dying in afghanistan i think in the grand scheme of things this is a minor issue and people should make up their own opinions and keep them to themselves. As i mentioned before both the girl and farrier would be so upset that if they knew they were being gossiped about. The girl talked openly and honestly to people she considered friends, i dont see a problem with that. No one did anything wrong


----------



## Buzzby84 (26 May 2011)

I have known many farrier's over the last 23 years,all have been the biggest whore and flirt I have ever come across be they married, involved or otherwise, and more than one that has been known to accept sexual favours in lue of payment!! 
OP I do beleive that you are also known as 'MrsD123' who everyone has declared to be a nut case and therefore so are you, now Bugger Off!


----------



## TGM (26 May 2011)

mmel001 said:



			What I would say though is it's pretty stupid or perhaps niave to write about a supposed affair, or wishful affair on a public internet forum which is open to be viewed by the whole cyber world! Especially if you are talking about a professional in the horsey industry on a hugely popular horsey forum.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this entirely!  And not the first time it has happened either!


----------



## Firewell (26 May 2011)

Omg you are insecure and jealous aren't you!

At the end of the day I don't see why you find the need to rant on a horsey forum like this. If you trusted your husband then you have nothing to worry about do you.

I have an OH who works in the city and I know for a fact secretaries flirt with him. I know he has had relationships with secretaries in the past (he married one!), but do I feel the need to rant about flirting, manipulative secretaries on the Internet?

No. Guess why... 

I trust him!

If he choose you, you have nothing to worry about do you, even if girls do flirt.

And for the record most farriers I know do date clients, one even admitted to me he had, had 4 affaires! Just like a lot of men have affairs with their secretaries.

You need to look at your relationship before ranting on here.

I think your quite possibly a troll actually.


----------



## Firewell (26 May 2011)

Oh an I never flirt with my farrier. I like him, he's a nice guy but that's it because 1. Im in love with my OH. 2. He has a GF. 2. He's not my type anyway.

In fact I've never fancied any farriers or anyone elses men actually. I was capable of finding my own amazing man.

I didn't find the sharzaan or whatever her name is posts offending though, I thought they were funny! The farrier was faithful wasn't he.


----------



## fizzer (26 May 2011)

It doesnt matter what job you are in men and woman flirt and have affairs FACT. All that matters is that you trust each other.

My OH had a lady flirt and buy him sexy birthday and xmas cards for years at work. We used to laugh about it. I trust him 100% so was not bothered/threatened by it.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

Just as I expected...attacked, by most of you.

I was ranting about both badly behaved parties...BOTH! And my perceved 'anger' by some of you, is not about my own relationship!

And no, my husband has never cheated on me, and I've never been cheated on by anyone else (to my knowledge)...I have, however, seen far too many women with broken hearts, families and lives - including close female friends and my own family members- due to their partners/husbands having flings, affairs, and it is heart-breaking to witness, and enfuriates me that women can even DO that to other women wthout a second thought for the emotional agony they inflict on another woman which they are partly responsible for.

I have often been on calls with my husband, but I also work, so don't go along too often, and every one of my husband's clients I've met have been lovely! My husband has been a farrier for ten years and has over 200 clients - almost all of whom are great...the ones who bounce cheques, don't show up for an agreed appointment (repeatedly), or over-step the mark in some way, are sacked by my husband, and he is turning clients down as he can't fit them all in! So he's hardly a bad farrier. And although he doesn't keep horses, doesn't want to either!, and doesn't adore horses, he DOES take great pride and interest in the remedial side of farriery and feels really good when he's fixed a horse where vets have failed...plus, the wages - though earned!- aren't bad...I'm sorry, I'm being HONEST!

It IS a fact that many farriers ARE in it for the money they can potentially earn! That comes direct from the horses mouths (Farriers!) if those of you with steel knickers will excuse the punship!...And it IS a fact that many farriers, after years of back-breaking work wonder if it was ever a good idea!

Please note that I say SOME and MANY, when making reference to badly behaved women and/or badly behaved farriers.

I did not say AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL!!!

I'm also aware, and totally in agreement that it takes two to mess around, and I did reference that fact! And also entirely mindful that this kind of thing goes on in all professions...I work with mostly men! And my husband gets a bit jealous - in a jokey way - at times, and worries that I might be swept off by some other guy...so, erm, I'm not worried that my chap would do the dirty on me...but I am, (and I do accept that some of you perceive me as being OTT with my strength of opinion,) fiercely against unfaithfulness - in fact, all forms of betrayal! I have rocked a sobbing woman (and man!) in my arms once too often, all due to firting that went further, and further, and then destroyed a bunch of people.

Some of your responses made me giggle...I thought 'you cheeky mare' here and there (oh! punship again...any steel knickers creeking yet?) and grinned...and one or two were very intuitive and I'd have you over for dinner and put the world to rights with you, any day of the week.

I've pounded through adversity in my life, so I guess that leaves me with a sword and shield in my hands - not always for attack I might add! I've seen horrific things happen to close ones, and have fought cancer myself...so I guess you could describe me as a little fierce in some areas. Maybe that's a failing to some, but to me it's strength - and I'm still quite young! Imagine what I'll be like when I'm 50-something!

And erm, no, I don't consider "Hi, would you like a cuppa?" as flirting ...can I just illustrate here, that I'm no Victorian Aunt, prude, nor do I look like the back end of an arthritic cow...I know the difference between banter and serious attempts to start an affair. I am entitled to voice my opinion just as you all are.

I do not agree with unfaithfulness. I never will. And I've seen too many I care about go through Hell, because of it.

Some of you had excellent quips of wisdom. Some of you were just childish. Some of you made me giggle, and some of you made me step back and look closely at my first posting...but I'm afraid the bottom line is the same: I was horrified to read - it was more like Facebook 'material' than a forum such as this - the boastings of what appeared to be a serious seeking of an affair with a professional farrier...and being the wife of a farrier (and no I'm not a battle-axe) I felt strongly (and I am ALLOWED to People! As are YOU!) about it...We all go through terrible times...We all have horrors to face...But, speaking for myself, I would never NEVER attempt to interfere with another woman's relationship. Betrayal of any kind doesn't sit well with me.

As for the other stuff on here...it's been great reading!

Sorry I'm hated!


----------



## mmel001 (26 May 2011)

stressage21 said:



			If i have got this correct, the farrier in question was single at the time, yes he had recently split from his girlfriend but was single.
With young lads out dying in afghanistan i think in the grand scheme of things this is a minor issue and people should make up their own opinions and keep them to themselves. As i mentioned before both the girl and farrier would be so upset that if they knew they were being gossiped about. The girl talked openly and honestly to people she considered friends, i dont see a problem with that. No one did anything wrong
		
Click to expand...

With respect Stressage21 your friend chose a public internet forum to talk about it, which I'm not being funny doesn't really equate to talking openly to friends!

This resulting thread is also on an open internet forum and is likely to get responses and opinions from anyone who chooses to respond, if the girl who started it all didn't want to end up in a situation where she might be talked about, then perhaps the worst course of action taken was to discuss it openly on an internet forum?

Whether this thread is actually from said farriers OH who knows, it could very well be a troll, but it does raise what I think is an interesting point that some people appear to be missing!

You are right, there are bigger and much more serious things out there in the world to worry about, and there's probably a forum for those as well.


----------



## Tinypony (26 May 2011)

I think you're over-stating the case here.  You weren't attacked by most and I don't think there's a lot of evidence of you being "hated".








Anyway, I use a barefoot trimmer.   
	
	
		
		
	


	







MrsdipWCF said:



			Just as I expected...attacked, by most of you.

I was ranting about both badly behaved parties...BOTH! And my perceved 'anger' by some of you, is not about my own relationship!

And no, my husband has never cheated on me, and I've never been cheated on by anyone else (to my knowledge)...I have, however, seen far too many women with broken hearts, families and lives - including close female friends and my own family members- due to their partners/husbands having flings, affairs, and it is heart-breaking to witness, and enfuriates me that women can even DO that to other women wthout a second thought for the emotional agony they inflict on another woman which they are partly responsible for.

I have often been on calls with my husband, but I also work, so don't go along too often, and every one of my husband's clients I've met have been lovely! My husband has been a farrier for ten years and has over 200 clients - almost all of whom are great...the ones who bounce cheques, don't show up for an agreed appointment (repeatedly), or over-step the mark in some way, are sacked by my husband, and he is turning clients down as he can't fit them all in! So he's hardly a bad farrier. And although he doesn't keep horses, doesn't want to either!, and doesn't adore horses, he DOES take great pride and interest in the remedial side of farriery and feels really good when he's fixed a horse where vets have failed...plus, the wages - though earned!- aren't bad...I'm sorry, I'm being HONEST!

It IS a fact that many farriers ARE in it for the money they can potentially earn! That comes direct from the horses mouths (Farriers!) if those of you with steel knickers will excuse the punship!...And it IS a fact that many farriers, after years of back-breaking work wonder if it was ever a good idea!

Please note that I say SOME and MANY, when making reference to badly behaved women and/or badly behaved farriers.

I did not say AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL!!!

I'm also aware, and totally in agreement that it takes two to mess around, and I did reference that fact! And also entirely mindful that this kind of thing goes on in all professions...I work with mostly men! And my husband gets a bit jealous - in a jokey way - at times, and worries that I might be swept off by some other guy...so, erm, I'm not worried that my chap would do the dirty on me...but I am, (and I do accept that some of you perceive me as being OTT with my strength of opinion,) fiercely against unfaithfulness - in fact, all forms of betrayal! I have rocked a sobbing woman (and man!) in my arms once too often, all due to firting that went further, and further, and then destroyed a bunch of people.

Some of your responses made me giggle...I thought 'you cheeky mare' here and there (oh! punship again...any steel knickers creeking yet?) and grinned...and one or two were very intuitive and I'd have you over for dinner and put the world to rights with you, any day of the week.

I've pounded through adversity in my life, so I guess that leaves me with a sword and shield in my hands - not always for attack I might add! I've seen horrific things happen to close ones, and have fought cancer myself...so I guess you could describe me as a little fierce in some areas. Maybe that's a failing to some, but to me it's strength - and I'm still quite young! Imagine what I'll be like when I'm 50-something!

And erm, no, I don't consider "Hi, would you like a cuppa?" as flirting ...can I just illustrate here, that I'm no Victorian Aunt, prude, nor do I look like the back end of an arthritic cow...I know the difference between banter and serious attempts to start an affair. I am entitled to voice my opinion just as you all are.

I do not agree with unfaithfulness. I never will. And I've seen too many I care about go through Hell, because of it.

Some of you had excellent quips of wisdom. Some of you were just childish. Some of you made me giggle, and some of you made me step back and look closely at my first posting...but I'm afraid the bottom line is the same: I was horrified to read - it was more like Facebook 'material' than a forum such as this - the boastings of what appeared to be a serious seeking of an affair with a professional farrier...and being the wife of a farrier (and no I'm not a battle-axe) I felt strongly (and I am ALLOWED to People! As are YOU!) about it...We all go through terrible times...We all have horrors to face...But, speaking for myself, I would never NEVER attempt to interfere with another woman's relationship. Betrayal of any kind doesn't sit well with me.

As for the other stuff on here...it's been great reading!

Sorry I'm hated!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cattysmith (26 May 2011)

Gosh, I'd love to know what part of the UK has all these flirt worthy hot bits of stuff, because it sure as hell isn't NE scotland!

FWIW my last farrier looked like Jim Royal....and NOW it's a woman who is doing them all because they're barefoot.

I wonder if there's some kind of Farrier Super Injunction out there?  Sometimes I woner if Jackie Collins wrote Riders after a years work experience...just substituted Farriers for Showjumpers?


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Just as I expected...attacked, by most of you.

I was ranting about both badly behaved parties...BOTH! And my perceved 'anger' by some of you, is not about my own relationship!

And no, my husband has never cheated on me, and I've never been cheated on by anyone else (to my knowledge)...I have, however, seen far too many women with broken hearts, families and lives - including close female friends and my own family members- due to their partners/husbands having flings, affairs, and it is heart-breaking to witness, and enfuriates me that women can even DO that to other women wthout a second thought for the emotional agony they inflict on another woman which they are partly responsible for.

I have often been on calls with my husband, but I also work, so don't go along too often, and every one of my husband's clients I've met have been lovely! My husband has been a farrier for ten years and has over 200 clients - almost all of whom are great...the ones who bounce cheques, don't show up for an agreed appointment (repeatedly), or over-step the mark in some way, are sacked by my husband, and he is turning clients down as he can't fit them all in! So he's hardly a bad farrier. And although he doesn't keep horses, doesn't want to either!, and doesn't adore horses, he DOES take great pride and interest in the remedial side of farriery and feels really good when he's fixed a horse where vets have failed...plus, the wages - though earned!- aren't bad...I'm sorry, I'm being HONEST!

It IS a fact that many farriers ARE in it for the money they can potentially earn! That comes direct from the horses mouths (Farriers!) if those of you with steel knickers will excuse the punship!...And it IS a fact that many farriers, after years of back-breaking work wonder if it was ever a good idea!

Please note that I say SOME and MANY, when making reference to badly behaved women and/or badly behaved farriers.

I did not say AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLL!!!

I'm also aware, and totally in agreement that it takes two to mess around, and I did reference that fact! And also entirely mindful that this kind of thing goes on in all professions...I work with mostly men! And my husband gets a bit jealous - in a jokey way - at times, and worries that I might be swept off by some other guy...so, erm, I'm not worried that my chap would do the dirty on me...but I am, (and I do accept that some of you perceive me as being OTT with my strength of opinion,) fiercely against unfaithfulness - in fact, all forms of betrayal! I have rocked a sobbing woman (and man!) in my arms once too often, all due to firting that went further, and further, and then destroyed a bunch of people.

Some of your responses made me giggle...I thought 'you cheeky mare' here and there (oh! punship again...any steel knickers creeking yet?) and grinned...and one or two were very intuitive and I'd have you over for dinner and put the world to rights with you, any day of the week.

I've pounded through adversity in my life, so I guess that leaves me with a sword and shield in my hands - not always for attack I might add! I've seen horrific things happen to close ones, and have fought cancer myself...so I guess you could describe me as a little fierce in some areas. Maybe that's a failing to some, but to me it's strength - and I'm still quite young! Imagine what I'll be like when I'm 50-something!

And erm, no, I don't consider "Hi, would you like a cuppa?" as flirting ...can I just illustrate here, that I'm no Victorian Aunt, prude, nor do I look like the back end of an arthritic cow...I know the difference between banter and serious attempts to start an affair. I am entitled to voice my opinion just as you all are.

I do not agree with unfaithfulness. I never will. And I've seen too many I care about go through Hell, because of it.

Some of you had excellent quips of wisdom. Some of you were just childish. Some of you made me giggle, and some of you made me step back and look closely at my first posting...but I'm afraid the bottom line is the same: I was horrified to read - it was more like Facebook 'material' than a forum such as this - the boastings of what appeared to be a serious seeking of an affair with a professional farrier...and being the wife of a farrier (and no I'm not a battle-axe) I felt strongly (and I am ALLOWED to People! As are YOU!) about it...We all go through terrible times...We all have horrors to face...But, speaking for myself, I would never NEVER attempt to interfere with another woman's relationship. Betrayal of any kind doesn't sit well with me.

As for the other stuff on here...it's been great reading!

Sorry I'm hated!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh you aren't hated!!!!!

You seem very passionate about your beliefs!  and very much like a thread I started yesterday things go way off track and people rant  on!

I never read the original thread, so was a bit of a cheeky monkey in replying!

I personally like it when women flirt with my husband, makes me feel ooohhh they want him, does that make sense.

I hate betrayal too, I trust my husband but if he ever cheated on me I wouldn't blame the woman I would blame him, we all make our own decisions, I could have cheated with men openly wanting me,  but I never would!ge 

My parents have been together since 17, now 65!  It's all about family values really! x


----------



## martlin (26 May 2011)

Married/with OH farriers aside, I do wonder, if there was never any flirting/pursuing a fling in a professional situation going on, how on Earth would people get together, ever?

I do also wonder how much cringing Starzaan would be doing if she read what she wrote in 10 years time... writing it all in her personal (paper version) of a dairy is one thing, but putting it all out in the open on a forum full of her potential clients (she is, after all, trying to be a professional in an equestrian field) is completely another.

Anyway, it's all fun reading.

My farrier is quite cute, and we do have quite a lot of banter between us, we are also both in happy, stable relationships and our respective OHs have absolutely no reason to worry - so they don't


----------



## jsr (26 May 2011)

Met some slappers of the female sort and some of the male...if you play around you play around..it's now't to do with your hobby, employment or a situation it's a character flaw. Some have it some don't, if you trust your OH's and they trust you then what's the problem with some sad crusty hussy making themselves look stupid?  We've got one on our yard and it's a great source of entertainment, watch the slut run when a new man arrives, watch the man preen himself from the attention, watch the man realise he's going to be eaten alive, watch the man run, watch the slut deflate, then lippy comes out and move on to the next victim. Hours of fun.


----------



## marmalade76 (26 May 2011)

cattysmith said:



			Gosh, I'd love to know what part of the UK has all these flirt worthy hot bits of stuff, because it sure as hell isn't NE scotland!

FWIW my last farrier looked like Jim Royal....and NOW it's a woman who is doing them all because they're barefoot.

I wonder if there's some kind of Farrier Super Injunction out there?  Sometimes I woner if Jackie Collins wrote Riders after a years work experience...just substituted Farriers for Showjumpers?
		
Click to expand...

Jilly Cooper wrote Riders, and IIRC, some of it was set in Gloucestershire, which is where Starzaan is!


----------



## smellsofhorse (26 May 2011)

Agree totally!


----------



## indiat (26 May 2011)

OP for what its worth, I do not agree with people who target some one who is in a relationship. Its plain wrong.

HOWEVER, I just re-read your post and if I was asked to sum it up it would be "Horsey women spend all their time flirting with farriers, who hate them, hate their horses and only do the job because it pays the bills, and actually, hate people in general which is why they all want to turn up to a deserted yard. Horsey women need to get a grip and stop calling out farriers so they can laid and just make sure their horse is shod instead."

That's quite insulting. The horsey world is not full of women who are throwing themselves at any thing filling out the front of trousers on a yard. Most of the women on my yard can only afford a horse because they are in a relationship where there are two incomes coming in. As for people who stalk, they are in every walk of life. 

Flirting and a bit of banter does happen, and personally, I think flirting makes the world go round. If its fun, makes the other person feel good about themselves and no one says anything they would not be happy to say in front of each other's partners, there is no harm. I have a lovely farrier, who is always laughing and joking (not necessarily flirting). It would be awful to think he viewed me, my horses and every one else on the yard in the way you claim your OH and all his peers do. That's what everybody meant. 

Stressage21, as another poster pointed out, no one would be able to gossip about the farrier if your friend hadn't posted about him, in quite a bit of detail, on a public forum. If she wants to talk openly and honestly with friends, invite them round to her house for a gossip over a glass of wine. If the said farrier does get angry, I don't think he will be blaming the OP for making a holy show of him, do you?

PS. I don't hate you either OP!


----------



## Archina (26 May 2011)

Really nothing to do with farriers or horse owners, you could pick examples of this behaviour out of any profession tbh. It does seem like quite a personnel attack on all female horse owners though. Ive never met a farrier who didnt enjoy there job as its not just the horses they are coming out to see, its the clients aswell. Offcourse the money is a very important factor because if there was no profit in being a farrier then we would have a huge shortage. It literally a back breaking job. 
I did have a farrier who was a total dog when it came to woman and would flirt uncontrollably but like a dog a firm NO! will normally suffice! lol We actually used to find his attempts quite amusing.  As people have said, it takes two to tango. People need to be responsible for there own actions!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

HAHA that was just like my farrier who I stabled my horse with, he would take me in the woods  with the horses and say right I am going to get lost in here with you now, stuff like that, but was soooo harmless!!  I just used to tell him to bleep off, he loved it!  Infact he spoke to me exactly the same with my husband present, much to everyones amusement, I think some people can just get away with it and you know full well its just light hearted fun!

There is a big difference tho, we were at a party once and this girl who is the local slapper told my husband she had no knickers on, and would he like to feel to prove it!!!!   Now that is a step further!


----------



## Mbronze (26 May 2011)

Seriously, most of the posts that I think the OP is referring to were done very much tongue in cheek! 

I adore my farrier (no, I don't fancy him) he has a lovely wife and new baby and the reason I adore him is he looks after my horse's feet so well and for many of us our horse's are our lives. So it makes sense sometimes that whilst you may take the gratitude out of context, my farriers wife has met me and knows I'm just after his superb knowledge and nothing else!


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Gosh you aren't hated!!!!!

You seem very passionate about your beliefs!  and very much like a thread I started yesterday things go way off track and people rant  on!

I never read the original thread, so was a bit of a cheeky monkey in replying!

I personally like it when women flirt with my husband, makes me feel ooohhh they want him, does that make sense.

I hate betrayal too, I trust my husband but if he ever cheated on me I wouldn't blame the woman I would blame him, we all make our own decisions, I could have cheated with men openly wanting me,  but I never would!ge 

My parents have been together since 17, now 65!  It's all about family values really! x
		
Click to expand...

Family vlues. Totally agree! ...although, erm, I'd blame both of them!...Hope it never happens to me or any one of you!


----------



## Archina (26 May 2011)

cattysmith said:



			Gosh, I'd love to know what part of the UK has all these flirt worthy hot bits of stuff, because it sure as hell isn't NE scotland!

FWIW my last farrier looked like Jim Royal....and NOW it's a woman who is doing them all because they're barefoot.

I wonder if there's some kind of Farrier Super Injunction out there?  Sometimes I woner if Jackie Collins wrote Riders after a years work experience...just substituted Farriers for Showjumpers?
		
Click to expand...

They must be further down south as there arnt any in the south of Scotland either!  lol


----------



## Hippona (26 May 2011)

stressage21 said:



			I would like to take a moment to comment on this thread.
I know both the girl and the farrier that are the source of this thread.

Firstly, the farrier is an exceptional farrier who is always professional and very dedicated to his work. I have known him for years and he is a very good friend. I know his situation and he would be most u[set that there was mindless gossip flying about on the internet about him by people who dont even know the situation. He is well respected as one of the best lads in the area. He works damn hard and is good at what he does, why does this mean he should be reported!!!

Secondly, the girl in question is also a friend. She has had a rough time recently and if you actually knew the situation I am sure that you would be saying such judgmental things about a poor girl who has had a life threatening condition for the last 6 months. She and the farrier have resolved their problems and are friends again.

This sitiuation is not rare, we are all young and have fallen for people that perhaps we shouldnt have done in the past but the ability to move on ins within us all, which my two friends have demonstrated.
Please get the facts before you judge people on these forums it is unfair and nasty.

Both of my friends are wonderful people and would be horribly upset to learn this.
		
Click to expand...

Lesson then....don't broadcast your fantasies about real people all over t'internet Imagine if his wife read it? If it were me- I would be furious.....

My OH is a very fanciable bit of rough  he works with mainly women and he is a manager of mainly young women. I don't doubt for one minute that several of them fancy him.....that's fine by me, I fancy him too and I like to think I have good taste....I don't mind banter, but if I thought someone was being over-friendly or they were trying to lead my OH astray I would be pretty pissed. I don't for one minute think he would stray but its the fact that someone - who knows he is married with kids- would even TRY to tempt him. Thats not on really.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

indiat said:



			OP for what its worth, I do not agree with people who target some one who is in a relationship. Its plain wrong.

HOWEVER, I just re-read your post and if I was asked to sum it up it would be "Horsey women spend all their time flirting with farriers, who hate them, hate their horses and only do the job because it pays the bills, and actually, hate people in general which is why they all want to turn up to a deserted yard. Horsey women need to get a grip and stop calling out farriers so they can laid and just make sure their horse is shod instead."

That's quite insulting. The horsey world is not full of women who are throwing themselves at any thing filling out the front of trousers on a yard. Most of the women on my yard can only afford a horse because they are in a relationship where there are two incomes coming in. As for people who stalk, they are in every walk of life. 

Flirting and a bit of banter does happen, and personally, I think flirting makes the world go round. If its fun, makes the other person feel good about themselves and no one says anything they would not be happy to say in front of each other's partners, there is no harm. I have a lovely farrier, who is always laughing and joking (not necessarily flirting). It would be awful to think he viewed me, my horses and every one else on the yard in the way you claim your OH and all his peers do. That's what everybody meant. 

Stressage21, as another poster pointed out, no one would be able to gossip about the farrier if your friend hadn't posted about him, in quite a bit of detail, on a public forum. If she wants to talk openly and honestly with friends, invite them round to her house for a gossip over a glass of wine. If the said farrier does get angry, I don't think he will be blaming the OP for making a holy show of him, do you?

PS. I don't hate you either OP! 

Click to expand...

Nope, didn't mean to imply that ALL and every farrier is a bad lad, nor did I intend to tar all women with the same brush - was tryin to stress that if that sort of open-air declaration of pursuing a 'spoken for' farrier is encouraged and accepted as the norm by most others, then it's going to cause bad reps to develop, widespread lack of trust - and there are too many men and women who find it so hard to trust as it is - on both sides...I am NOT attacking or tarring all women/horse owners OR all farriers ...the farrier-Client relationship should be a good one: for the welfare of the horse...If the farrier/plumber/astronaut is single, then of course there's no problem revealing a crush - but if they're NOT, then doesn't it matter that the girlfriend/wife of said farrier/plumber/astronaut might read about/hear about it, and get crushed? That's what I care about the most...but perhaps I put it in too strong a way, or worded my OP not as well as I could have...I am not attacking all...but yes I'll stand up and be counted against some...The description 'in a nutshell' you gave of my first post was brilliant! Made me me chuckle.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (26 May 2011)

I won't repeat the conversation i had with my not-at-all-ugly farrier about alternative uses for vet wrap then.....
I'm married, hes got the most lovely girl friend and we have some hilariously frank conversations about men, women,sex and such like.
He has even worse ones with my husband!

Same is said for my attractive male instructor and vet.

Men and women can flirt and not want to drop our knickers.  I work in a male dominated industry and some of the things that have been said to me over the years are unreal but in most cases if I'd turned round and taken them up on the offer the blokes would have run a mile!  
Yes in a small percentage of cases you may get some sex starved loon who fancies doing something more exciting in the haybarn than filling haynets but honestly I'm sure 90% of the time its harmless.  And it does take two to tango - unless you're very very quick with the vet wrap...............


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			HAHA that was just like my farrier who I stabled my horse with, he would take me in the woods  with the horses and say right I am going to get lost in here with you now, stuff like that, but was soooo harmless!!  I just used to tell him to bleep off, he loved it!  Infact he spoke to me exactly the same with my husband present, much to everyones amusement, I think some people can just get away with it and you know full well its just light hearted fun!

There is a big difference tho, we were at a party once and this girl who is the local slapper told my husband she had no knickers on, and would he like to feel to prove it!!!!   Now that is a step further!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, now see, THAT'S what I'm talking about!!! The 'step further'...It's one thing to say "Mr Farrier is ******* gorgeous, I've got a crush on him.." but entirely another to say: "I'm goin to get Mr Farrier in bed come Hell or high water, and I don't give a stuff if he's got a woman at home"...there's harmless and there's 'hang-on-a-minute'?


----------



## Archina (26 May 2011)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			I won't repeat the conversation i had with my not-at-all-ugly farrier about alternative uses for vet wrap then.....
I'm married, hes got the most lovely girl friend and we have some hilariously frank conversations about men, women,sex and such like.
He has even worse ones with my husband!

Same is said for my attractive male instructor and vet.

Men and women can flirt and not want to drop our knickers.  I work in a male dominated industry and some of the things that have been said to me over the years are unreal but in most cases if I'd turned round and taken them up on the offer the blokes would have run a mile!  
Yes in a small percentage of cases you may get some sex starved loon who fancies doing something more exciting in the haybarn than filling haynets but honestly I'm sure 90% of the time its harmless.  And it does take two to tango - unless you're very very quick with the vet wrap...............
		
Click to expand...

Youve got me intrigued about this whole vet wrap scenario now...


----------



## Honey08 (26 May 2011)

OP I have a lot of respect for what you said in your later post - seemed much less aggressive and lighter.  

I'm another one who would never cheat.  I can't see the point in being with someone if you want to play the field - do what you want when single, but don't hurt other people.  When my ex-fiance cheated on me it turned my world upside down, and took a long time for me to trust anyone again.  I didn't have many feelings towards the girl, but I was livid at him - he was the one telling lies to my face.  I thought that she was a pretty low type.  They later married, and although the water is long under the bridge, I know that its highly likely that one of them will get their karma one day - they started their relationship knowing that their OH was a cheater...

As for posting your relationship ups and downs on a forum - very thin ice. Starzan isn't the only young person that posted a lot of info about their lovelife, which made them very easy to identify. Some people put picturesand links to show their OHs, which is lovely if all is well, but when you then start posting about things that they've done wrong, its not fair. Just because you feel that you're among friends on these forums (and to a large extent you are) doesn't mean that everyone is your friend.  That said, Starzan's threads were very funny and I didn't ever think that she was throwing herself at someone else's man. Nothing happened until after he split with his girlfriend.  My husband was with someone else for a year before we got together.  I fancied him, and thought he fancied me too, nothing happened.  I used to have similar laughs with my friends - they used to suggest that I took bulbs out of my car's headlights etc for an excuse to go into his garage (I never dared, but it made us laugh thinking about it!).  The difference is, they were friends that I really knew.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

poppymoo said:



			Lesson then....don't broadcast your fantasies about real people all over t'internet Imagine if his wife read it? If it were me- I would be furious.....

My OH is a very fanciable bit of rough  he works with mainly women and he is a manager of mainly young women. I don't doubt for one minute that several of them fancy him.....that's fine by me, I fancy him too and I like to think I have good taste....I don't mind banter, but if I thought someone was being over-friendly or they were trying to lead my OH astray I would be pretty pissed. I don't for one minute think he would stray but its the fact that someone - who knows he is married with kids- would even TRY to tempt him. Thats not on really.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!  We can trust our men (some of us, I'm really sad to say!) without having to trust a flirty woman...Just because I trust my husband doesn't mean I automatically trust all women - although, I do, if they behave normally! ...I don't look at women as potential 'cudas...not unless they get fresh...I would LOVE to believe that all women on the face of the Earth wouldn't dream of being a mistress...but I know, plenty, do!...And, as I've ranted, I never want to see another broken woman who was on the receiving end of an affair.


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 May 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			HAHA that was just like my farrier who I stabled my horse with, he would take me in the woods  with the horses and say right I am going to get lost in here with you now, stuff like that, but was soooo harmless!!  I just used to tell him to bleep off, he loved it!  Infact he spoke to me exactly the same with my husband present, much to everyones amusement, I think some people can just get away with it and you know full well its just light hearted fun!

There is a big difference tho, we were at a party once and this girl who is the local slapper told my husband she had no knickers on, and would he like to feel to prove it!!!!   Now that is a step further!
		
Click to expand...

urghhhh yuk!! He should have told her 'sorry he didn't have a calfing glove in his pocket'! lol


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (26 May 2011)

Can i just ask why this has come up now OP?
I'm not wishing to take away from your comments but the whole Starzan thing happened a while ago (unless there have been new postings recently which i've missed).  Just wondered why this has been brought up now?


----------



## NOISYGIRL (26 May 2011)

I was wondering the same thing, I was thinking where is this thread, that was ages ago and I thought was harmless, can't say I read it all, oh dear if it did actually happen


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			When the 'saga' was going on, and MANY posters seemed to be spurring it along, and I pointed out the fact that the said farrier was indeed attached, I was shot down in flames.

It wasn't because it was a farrier, it was because it was a guy in a relationship, and the poster seemed to be oblivious to this relationship, and others were really quite scathing towards a woman they didn't know....

Bizarre....and I'm glad you posted this, I wanted to say so much more, but there was no point.

We aren't all like it, we have a great farrier who does a great job but that's as far as it goes. We pay him for a service, he does it to a high standard and off he goes again.....

Me? Happily married woman, but if I wasn't, certainly wouldn't be chasing a married man who has 3 kids!
		
Click to expand...

Well you shouldn't have been shot down in flames!...If both parties are single, and their behaviour isn't harming a career rep or anyone else, then there isn't harm caused...but if one of them isn't single, then hello, there's SOMEONE else - an innocent at that! - in that 'picture', and it's not on! And it ISN'T right to broadcast the 'matter' as if there isn't a third party who could get very hurt, involved...so why on Earth is there uproar because a woman, who does have morals, and does care about the girlfriend/wife, pops up and says: "Hang on a second...that bloke isn't single!"...Why attack the women who say; "That isn't right. That isn't fair" and bounce up the flirt who doesn't give a monkey's if the girlfriend or wife read about it? Doesn't make sense to me...But like I said...we all have our opinions, and we're all allowed to air them...I stand on the side of women who speak out for the innocent.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (26 May 2011)

NOISYGIRL said:



			I was wondering the same thing, I was thinking where is this thread, that was ages ago and I thought was harmless, can't say I read it all, oh dear if it did actually happen
		
Click to expand...

I've since caught up on other threads, I just think if they're gonna cheat they'll do it doesn't matter who they are


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			urghhhh yuk!! He should have told her 'sorry he didn't have a calfing glove in his pocket'! lol
		
Click to expand...

HAHA he screwed his face up and - "you're alright thanks".. was actually quite affective because she was offended, I just laughed!!!!  Was quite shocked actually!!!!!

As regards the Vetwrap and the mentioning of speed, I have horrible images of said male parts wrapped up and pulled off quickly.. uggggggggggg  am I far out?? lol


----------



## Dubsie (26 May 2011)

cattysmith said:



			I wonder if there's some kind of Farrier Super Injunction out there?  Sometimes I woner if Jackie Collins wrote Riders after a years work experience...just substituted Farriers for Showjumpers?
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't it Jilly Cooper?


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

snopuma said:



			Perfectly put!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't actually say that my hubby was purely in it for the money...although I have re-read my original rant, and thought 'ooh dear...a bit stroppy here and there'...I said many farriers are in it for the money (as well as the own boss thing), which is TRUE...I wouldn't lie!...My husband isn't a horse fanatic to put it mildly, which may strike some of you as odd, but he became fascinated by the work of a farrier - the actual blacksmithing of it all! - years ago, and went into trainig and apprenticeship because of that...He does get satisfaction, especially when he's fixed bad feet or sorted a horse out where a vet has failed...My husband often encourages owners to have the shoes OFF, rather than on, in a lot of cases! And that's not for an easy life on his part, that's always for the good of the horse in question - and much cheaper for the owner!...My husband has also put himself out and gone the extra mile for a horse and its owner, countless times!...At the moment, a lady has been left somewhat in the lurch by her partner, not only is she devastated, but she's in a financial mess...she was fighting back tears when my husband shod her horse, and my husband refused to take payment, and told her she can pay him when she gets herself straight further down the line...he recognises folks in need when he sees them, he's no monster!...He often doesn't charge for trimming miniatures either, especially if he's already done fronts for example on anoter horse owned by his client...He does lower rates for multiple trims, too...all sorts...the man is a good man!...But beware - there ARE farriers out there who ARE solely in it to make money...We know a farrier who slings the shoes on asap - nail-binding the poor horse into the bargain - all because he wants to get as many in as possible, for the MONEY!...That's what I'm referring to...My husband isn't like that! But yes, he sees clients as clients - infact, he often recalls clients by their HORSES names alone..One or two are friends - but he's been shoeing their horses for years and years...Some of you have misread or misinterpreted what I was actually saying...I must have blasted in too strongly!!!


----------



## chestnut cob (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Nope, didn't mean to imply that ALL and every farrier is a bad lad, nor did I intend to tar all women with the same brush - was tryin to stress that if that sort of open-air declaration of pursuing a 'spoken for' farrier is encouraged and accepted as the norm by most others, then it's going to cause bad reps to develop, widespread lack of trust - and there are too many men and women who find it so hard to trust as it is - on both sides...I am NOT attacking or tarring all women/horse owners OR all farriers ...the farrier-Client relationship should be a good one: for the welfare of the horse...If the farrier/plumber/astronaut is single, then of course there's no problem revealing a crush - but if they're NOT, then doesn't it matter that the girlfriend/wife of said farrier/plumber/astronaut might read about/hear about it, and get crushed? That's what I care about the most...but perhaps I put it in too strong a way, or worded my OP not as well as I could have...I am not attacking all...but yes I'll stand up and be counted against some..
		
Click to expand...

BUT... the same can be said for men and women in ANY and EVERY profession.  I don't see why you felt the need to make your post just about farriers when you can apply the morals (which I agree with, in principle) to everyone.  You can replace "farrier" in your OP with the name of any profession - whatever profession a man works in, it is wrong for another woman to chase after him, knowing he is attached.  Farriers are not a special case.  OP, if your OH was a dentist, a doctor or a builder, it would be wrong for any woman to openly pursue him if she knew he was attached/married.

The other points from your OP, essentially insinuating that farriers generally dislike their clients and would rather not see them at all... I would suggest those farriers take a look at who pays their bills!  I work in sales and occasionally come across individual customers I don't especially like however I wouldn't dream of badmouthing them.  Those customers are the people who make it possible for me to have a horse and live the life I lead, by keeping me in business.  I can see why your OH might not be too keen on clients who throw themselves at him but in general, if he dislikes his clients then he ought to get a different job.  Maybe he does enjoy the contact with the horses but it's the owners of those horses who make that possible for him.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			Can i just ask why this has come up now OP?
I'm not wishing to take away from your comments but the whole Starzan thing happened a while ago (unless there have been new postings recently which i've missed).  Just wondered why this has been brought up now?
		
Click to expand...

 I should have explained...I picked a thread at random here and there, not taking any notice of any dates, and immediately found myself reading the mentioned/referred to posts - which, I was stunned to see, were for all to read (and comment on) in such a public and 'couldn't care less' kind of way...I only just came on here...and that's what I saw...I have an opinion too, what can I say? I'm allowed to, aren't I? And I'm allowed to say "That's not right" if I think it's a dodgy subject/someone else could get badly hurt...Plus, if there are a legion of women out there who see married/spoken for farriers 'fair game' (I'm not saying there ARE, mind!) I'm going to stand up and speak out. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (26 May 2011)

Devonshire Dumpling - think of the vet wrap as an alternative to handcuffs!


----------



## Mogg (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Speaking as a farrier's wife, I was horrified to read posts on here from a 'lady' who, despie knowing her farrier WASN'T single, relentlessly pursued and flirted with him anyway!!!

The farrier, should be reported to the Registration Council and The Worshipful Company of Farriers, as he is bringing the profession into disgrace by behaving in such an unprofessional manner with a client...Farriers are there for the sole care of the horses feet, and to get paid for it!
		
Click to expand...

I understand your point about cheating etc, but i don't understand why the farrier in question should be reported.

i followed the 'saga' and even added comments to some of the threads.  If i recall correctly the threads (certainly to begin with) were the outpourings of a young woman with a crush on her farrier.  Said farrier was also a friend, i.e seen by the poster socially at the pub etc.
The poster said several times that she wouldnt make her feelings known to him as he was in a relationship.  Yes there were comments from others suggesting ways to dispose of the gf (all said in a lighthearted tone in keeping with the posters tone), and after it was pointed out that the farrier had a gf and it was possible that she would/could be made aware of these posts, the OP stated again she wouldnt make a move on him because of the gf.  However that didnt stop her having a crush on him. Yes some people slapped down the poster who pointed out that he had a gf. i personally do not agree with the 'alls fair in love and war' comments that were made in response to that.  But we are all people with our own opinions on what is and is not acceptable

The farrier and poster did eventually start dating, but that was after he had split up with the gf (or at least thats what the poster believed, cant remember now what was what)

But back to my main point...what did the farrier do that warrants being reported?  A client writing about him on a public forum in a Dear Diary sort of way...how was that his fault?    Him flirting with a client?...we only have the posters 'word' that he was flirting, and anyway it's hardly a big deal, people flirt all the time without any real intent behind it.    Him beginning a relationship with said client?...loads of people meet their OH's thro work, how is him being a farrier any different.  Him possibly being a two-timer(i dont think the full facts were ever posted about, i may be wrong)...people cheat. its a fact of life. it's not nice to be on the receiving end of it (speaking from experience here) but i can't see how being a love-rat would bring a society/association/profession into disrepute.

Maybe a public forum wasnt the right place for her to post her musings, but she did, and as far as i was concerned it was all done in an amusing way that touched a nerve with anyone who has had a crush on someone who was unavailable.

ETA - just saw your last post. There were a great many threads/posts on the subject, some of them going on for pages and pages.  i think for anyone who didnt follow/read them all the situation could read as a predatory woman out to get her prey regardless. in reality that wasnt the case, the girl in question repeatedly said she wouldnt declare her feelings whilst he was in a relationship. 

and yes ofc you are entitled to your opinions, we all are. noone should hate anyone for having and expressing an opinion


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			Devonshire Dumpling - think of the vet wrap as an alternative to handcuffs!
		
Click to expand...

OK so I was way out and have an extremely perverted mind then!!!!!! lol  Vet wraps far too expensive for handcuffs, use plastic ties instead!! haha


----------



## skydancer (26 May 2011)

It sounds like someone is feeling a little insecure....


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 May 2011)

stressage21 said:



			If i have got this correct, the farrier in question was single at the time, yes he had recently split from his girlfriend but was single.
With young lads out dying in afghanistan i think in the grand scheme of things this is a minor issue and people should make up their own opinions and keep them to themselves. As i mentioned before both the girl and farrier would be so upset that if they knew they were being gossiped about. The girl talked openly and honestly to people she considered friends, i dont see a problem with that. No one did anything wrong
		
Click to expand...

If I remember, the poster in question at time was making mention to 'another woman' whom he was involved with, which is why I made a comment when I did, to which I was shot down in flames for.

So, was he....or was he not involved with another woman at the time?

If you don't know, or I don't know...it makes no odds as it has bugger all to do with us, but I tell you what, if it had been ME who had been the 'other woman', to be spoken of so low, whether we knew that person or not, and I found out about the thread, there would be one or two choice words spoken, both here....and elsewhere!

People are individuals, it is unfair to say 'oh, get a grip, it's just a joke!'...because how do we know how the people feel? We don't.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

chestnut cob said:



			BUT... the same can be said for men and women in ANY and EVERY profession.  I don't see why you felt the need to make your post just about farriers when you can apply the morals (which I agree with, in principle) to everyone.  You can replace "farrier" in your OP with the name of any profession - whatever profession a man works in, it is wrong for another woman to chase after him, knowing he is attached.  Farriers are not a special case.  OP, if your OH was a dentist, a doctor or a builder, it would be wrong for any woman to openly pursue him if she knew he was attached/married.

The other points from your OP, essentially insinuating that farriers generally dislike their clients and would rather not see them at all... I would suggest those farriers take a look at who pays their bills!  I work in sales and occasionally come across individual customers I don't especially like however I wouldn't dream of badmouthing them.  Those customers are the people who make it possible for me to have a horse and live the life I lead, by keeping me in business.  I can see why your OH might not be too keen on clients who throw themselves at him but in general, if he dislikes his clients then he ought to get a different job.  Maybe he does enjoy the contact with the horses but it's the owners of those horses who make that possible for him.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, and I DID say farrier/plumber/astronaut...I did point out that I'm aware it's across the board...I also didn't say it was my husband who preferred no contact with the client! I know many farriers! And two of them have TOLD me that they'd much rather shoe the horse without the owner there!...I know farriers who like horses, but loathe dealing with the owners - and they wouldn't even give you a clue! I know farriers who don't even like horses! But yes, I also know farriers who love their job and all it entails - but in my own experience, the latter are thin on the ground...Perhaps that will change...Perhaps it won't.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

Mogg said:



			I understand your point about cheating etc, but i don't understand why the farrier in question should be reported.

i followed the 'saga' and even added comments to some of the threads.  If i recall correctly the threads (certainly to begin with) were the outpourings of a young woman with a crush on her farrier.  Said farrier was also a friend, i.e seen by the poster socially at the pub etc.
The poster said several times that she wouldnt make her feelings known to him as he was in a relationship.  Yes there were comments from others suggesting ways to dispose of the gf (all said in a lighthearted tone in keeping with the posters tone), and after it was pointed out that the farrier had a gf and it was possible that she would/could be made aware of these posts, the OP stated again she wouldnt make a move on him because of the gf.  However that didnt stop her having a crush on him.  

The farrier and poster did eventually start dating, but that was after he had split up with the gf (or at least thats what the poster believed, cant remember now what was what)

But back to my main point...what did the farrier do that warrants being reported?  A client writing about him on a public forum in a Dear Diary sort of way...how was that his fault?    Him flirting with a client?...we only have the posters 'word' that he was flirting, and anyway it's hardly a big deal, people flirt all the time without any real intent behind it.    Him beginning a relationship with said client?...loads of people meet their OH's thro work, how is him being a farrier any different.  Him possibly being a two-timer(i dont think the full facts were ever posted about, i may be wrong)...people cheat. its a fact of life. it's not nice to be on the receiving end of it (speaking from experience here) but i can't see how being a love-rat would bring a society/association/profession into disrepute.

Maybe a public forum wasnt the right place for her to post her musings, but she did, and as far as i was concerned it was all done in an amusing way that touched a nerve with anyone who has had a crush on someone who was unavailable.

ETA - just saw your last post. There were a great many threads/posts on the subject, some of them going on for pages and pages.  i think for anyone who didnt follow/read them all the situation could read as a predatory woman out to get her prey regardless. in reality that wasnt the case, the girl in question repeatedly said she wouldnt declare her feelings whilst he was in a relationship. 

and yes ofc you are entitled to your opinions, we all are. noone should hate anyone for having and expressing an opinion 

Click to expand...

I think The Worsipful Company of Farriers WOULD consider any farrier, who uses his profession to score with clients (if he IS doing so) as hardly caring about the welfare of the horses, or the professional aspect of the farrier profession...The client/farrier relationship is supposed to entail mutual respectful behaviour...and if a client KNOWS that a farrier has a spouse or girlfriend, or/and if the said farrier KNOWS he's using his profession to play around, then there isn't much respect going on! That was my point.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

skydancer said:



			It sounds like someone is feeling a little insecure....

Click to expand...


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

chestnut cob said:



			BUT... the same can be said for men and women in ANY and EVERY profession.  I don't see why you felt the need to make your post just about farriers when you can apply the morals (which I agree with, in principle) to everyone.  You can replace "farrier" in your OP with the name of any profession - whatever profession a man works in, it is wrong for another woman to chase after him, knowing he is attached.  Farriers are not a special case.  OP, if your OH was a dentist, a doctor or a builder, it would be wrong for any woman to openly pursue him if she knew he was attached/married.

The other points from your OP, essentially insinuating that farriers generally dislike their clients and would rather not see them at all... I would suggest those farriers take a look at who pays their bills!  I work in sales and occasionally come across individual customers I don't especially like however I wouldn't dream of badmouthing them.  Those customers are the people who make it possible for me to have a horse and live the life I lead, by keeping me in business.  I can see why your OH might not be too keen on clients who throw themselves at him but in general, if he dislikes his clients then he ought to get a different job.  Maybe he does enjoy the contact with the horses but it's the owners of those horses who make that possible for him.
		
Click to expand...

I work in sales too - I'm a Sales Administrator, and I've been on the receiving end of abusive customers and also witnessed other staff having to suck it up too, a few times. I am always polite and calm  - although, outside of my job, I damn well wouldn't be!...I know the role of professionalism...I know that 'we' have to sometimes deal with all sorts...And this is somewhat a chicken and egg debate when it comes to the 'farriers-need-customers customers-need-farriers' thing! Horses will always benefit from farriery - horses lives have been saved by farriers at times...If you want to own a horse (or any other animal before I get shelled!) then you must be prepared to care for it and have its needs met and pay for medical and all necessary expensense to keep your animal healthy and happy, right? - that's a fact. No different from having a child...but I would never have said to my GP, whenever my child needed his expert medical intervention and advice: "Listen Mr GP, if I hadn't given birth, you wouldn't be in this job!" would I? 

My husband ISN'T the way you seem to think I suggested...I was stating that, out of the farriers I know, many of them just want to get on with the job in hand and get paid for it. Nothing more, nothing less. I actually think it's great that you're all 'pulling me up' on comments I've made..at least it's all constructive and serving a purpose...and maybe, just maybe, all of us will learn something new here and there - as flamin' condescending as I've just made myself sound! Christ it's breezy up here!


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

benson21 said:



			O come on, are you for real?? Could you not tell that it was all tongue in cheek? really? i used to enjoy hearing about all the welly dancing etc etc, gave us all a giggle.
If you really think its a problem, then maybe you need to look at trust issues with your OH!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I am "for real"...and I don't think a farrier's GF or wife would see any laughable side if she recognised her old man or his client openly talking and joking about her and her man. Would you?


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

amymay said:



			MrsDip - Me thinks the lady doth protest too much......

As for farriers not wanting clients around when shoeing horses - that's never been my experience.  

Tea and gossip on tap.  Plus great advice and discussion on horses feet and condition etc., all so invaluable for the owner.

My farrier, his wife and kids all have horses, and are very involved in the horseworld generally.
		
Click to expand...

Cool response


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Yes, I am "for real"...and I don't think a farrier's GF or wife would see any laughable side if she recognised her old man or his client openly talking and joking about her and her man. Would you?
		
Click to expand...

Let's put it this way.....I'd be pretty fed-up if I heard about some forum where my husband was being discussed in this way, and I was talked about in a derogatory way!

Sure, if someone fancied my husband, then I'd think great....glad I've got him...BUT if I, as the woman in his life was being somewhat insulted......

And no, this does NOT mean anyone is insecure, having a bad time..etc etc etc....


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

NeilM said:



			On the whole question of money. Why shouldn't a farrier just do it for the money. How many of us would do what we do for a living unless we got paid. I work to pay the bills, I'm very good at my job and I do the best, most professional job I can, but that does not mean I wouldn't give it up tomorrow if I won the Lotto.

As for the originals posts, from a blokes perspective I read a couple of post and then avoided the whole thread and all subsequent posts by the OP, as I didn't enjoy the thread or the subject matter.

Some guys like flirting and being pursued, it's good for their ego's and some of us don't enjoy that kind of thing at all, I guess it's all down to the individual person.

As an aside, my OH and I both get on well with our present farrier and I used to go shooting with our last farrier, until he emigrated to Australia, he never mentioned amorous advances, but he did used to get very annoyed at bad / non payers.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, my husband gets annoyed with bad payers too...it costs a fortune to stock up with tools and gas etc., not to mention the hard slog beneath a heavy horse, so it isn't great when the client bounces a cheque or forgets to bring the cash!...Glad to hear a bloke doesn't agree with the 'cheating' side of some females (or males) either! And thanks for not ripping into me for having an opinion! My husband would quit if he won the lotto, too.

I worry about him every single day he goes out, afraid he'll get badly hurt one day...there's that side of it, too!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

Sod giving Farriers a bad name !  I think I have given Devon girls a bad name by my response to the vetwrap comment!


----------



## DragonSlayer (26 May 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Sod giving Farriers a bad name !  I think I have given Devon girls a bad name by my response to the vetwrap comment!
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## goldenmint (26 May 2011)

Most farriers have hundreds of clients, and each client is just a drop in a big ocean of other female horse owners they have to visit....In fact, most farriers prefer it when the owners aren't there, and they don't have to deal with the humans!...A lot of farriers - and I know many, including my hubby - have less than positive or attractive comments to make about their many clients, and most wouldn't "touch a horsey woman with a barge pole"...Whether you want to face it or not, most, if not all, farriers, are in it for the hourly rate!...Money. And most, after a few years, would gladly pack it all in.


I have to say I would be mortified if my farrier felt this way, not because I find him remotely attractive but it is just plain bad manners.
I think my farrier is great but we have a professional relationship, he does my horses feet I pay him simple as.
I wouldn't have an opinion about him other than how he does his job I would hate for him to have any other opinion of me other than I look after my horses well and dont give him agro. To find out he might be going home on an evening and telling his wife that I am 'dog rough' and 'he wouldn't touch me with a barge pole' is just horrible for one I dont think thats a very nice thing to say and two why on earth would he be thinking that anyway.
You post made me feel like my farrier might be like your OH and go home slagging me off to all and sundry which is frankly unacceptable.

I would never have a farrier that disliked horses or was just in it for the money, to come and do my horses feet as I think it would affect his farrier ability to not have compassion and feeling for the horse. It would also send my difficult mare round the twist if he didnt have a feel for horses.

I would be very upset if my farrier wanted to do MY horses on his own. TBF he is in a profession where he meets the general public and as such should at least be able to bear them for the hour it takes to shoe a horse.

I have to say you have painted your OH in a very bad light and if I was him I would be quite upset.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

BigRed said:



			Farriers not having horsey wives ?  Nonsense.  My farrier's wife has horses, my old farriers wife has horses, in fact pretty much all the farriers I know have wives who were clients and have horses.  I am not saying any of my farriers have been flirtatious, but it does happen !
		
Click to expand...

It isn't "nonsense". It's fact. Out of the 12 farriers I know personally, not one of them owns a horse, rides a horse, or is married/in a relationship with a horse owner...So we differ in our experiences, don't we?...Therefore, that difference, does not make my revelations "nonsense"..It makes them different, to yours. That's all... I also know a female apprentice who has no interest in owning or riding a horse..."Have you never ridden?" I asked her.
"Not bloody likely! No thanks!" was her reply. 

The Messenger is often wounded, isn't he eh?


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			I think The Worsipful Company of Farriers WOULD consider any farrier, who uses his profession to score with clients (if he IS doing so) as hardly caring about the welfare of the horses, or the professional aspect of the farrier profession...The client/farrier relationship is supposed to entail mutual respectful behaviour...and if a client KNOWS that a farrier has a spouse or girlfriend, or/and if the said farrier KNOWS he's using his profession to play around, then there isn't much respect going on! That was my point.
		
Click to expand...

sorry I have to comment on this one and won't get embroiled in a heated debate over it but like hell would the Worshipful Company of Farriers care - have you ever dealt with them over any matter? Their concern should be with horse welfare - if a farrier is 'servicing' his clients that is not at all professional imo, but it hardly affects his shoeing now does it?

There are far more important horse welfare issues that I would like to see the Worshipful Company of Farriers dealing with than worrying about infidelity!!! If a farrier is harrassing his clients - different matter entirely.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

DragonSlayer said:



			Let's put it this way.....I'd be pretty fed-up if I heard about some forum where my husband was being discussed in this way, and I was talked about in a derogatory way!

Sure, if someone fancied my husband, then I'd think great....glad I've got him...BUT if I, as the woman in his life was being somewhat insulted......

And no, this does NOT mean anyone is insecure, having a bad time..etc etc etc....
		
Click to expand...

My sentiments EXACTLY! I like you! (and all the steel knicker-wearing ladies are yelling: "Yeah, you WOULD!" at me, I'm sure...I'm not daft!)


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			sorry I have to comment on this one and won't get embroiled in a heated debate over it but like hell would the Worshipful Company of Farriers care - have you ever dealt with them over any matter? Their concern should be with horse welfare - if a farrier is 'servicing' his clients that is not at all professional imo, but it hardly affects his shoeing now does it?

ohhhhhhhhhhhh i don't know if he services a few he might me knackered lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cattysmith (26 May 2011)

Jilly Cooper! I meant Jilly Cooper.....


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

goldenmint said:



Most farriers have hundreds of clients, and each client is just a drop in a big ocean of other female horse owners they have to visit....In fact, most farriers prefer it when the owners aren't there, and they don't have to deal with the humans!...A lot of farriers - and I know many, including my hubby - have less than positive or attractive comments to make about their many clients, and most wouldn't "touch a horsey woman with a barge pole"...Whether you want to face it or not, most, if not all, farriers, are in it for the hourly rate!...Money. And most, after a few years, would gladly pack it all in.


I have to say I would be mortified if my farrier felt this way, not because I find him remotely attractive but it is just plain bad manners.
I think my farrier is great but we have a professional relationship, he does my horses feet I pay him simple as.
I wouldn't have an opinion about him other than how he does his job I would hate for him to have any other opinion of me other than I look after my horses well and dont give him agro. To find out he might be going home on an evening and telling his wife that I am 'dog rough' and 'he wouldn't touch me with a barge pole' is just horrible for one I dont think thats a very nice thing to say and two why on earth would he be thinking that anyway.
You post made me feel like my farrier might be like your OH and go home slagging me off to all and sundry which is frankly unacceptable.

I would never have a farrier that disliked horses or was just in it for the money, to come and do my horses feet as I think it would affect his farrier ability to not have compassion and feeling for the horse. It would also send my difficult mare round the twist if he didnt have a feel for horses.

I would be very upset if my farrier wanted to do MY horses on his own. TBF he is in a profession where he meets the general public and as such should at least be able to bear them for the hour it takes to shoe a horse.

I have to say you have painted your OH in a very bad light and if I was him I would be quite upset.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt very much that your farrier WOULD have a negative opinion of you! Once again, though, I find myself having to explain my remarks more thoroughly: Farriers I associate with, have many clients they aren't very fond of - put it that way. And, although some farriers might let 'you' know they really don't want to get into a conversation with you etc., and just want to get on with their job, most that I know, wouldn't let on - however, they DO talk about these things to their families/girlfriends/spouses, close personal friends...I even know farriers who warn their apprentices about the behaviouof their clients more than the behaiour of any horses. I'm sorry. But those are the facts...They don't just slag off a client, by the way, the client has to DO someting to annoy them first!...But beware, once a client starts messin' a farrier around - beit in whatever way - that client will have landed his/herself a rep with the farrier at best, and be passed over (sacked) at worst...There ARE badly behaved clients you know!


----------



## indiat (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Nope, didn't mean to imply that ALL and every farrier is a bad lad, nor did I intend to tar all women with the same brush - was tryin to stress that if that sort of open-air declaration of pursuing a 'spoken for' farrier is encouraged and accepted as the norm by most others, then it's going to cause bad reps to develop, widespread lack of trust - and there are too many men and women who find it so hard to trust as it is - on both sides...I am NOT attacking or tarring all women/horse owners OR all farriers ...the farrier-Client relationship should be a good one: for the welfare of the horse...If the farrier/plumber/astronaut is single, then of course there's no problem revealing a crush - but if they're NOT, then doesn't it matter that the girlfriend/wife of said farrier/plumber/astronaut might read about/hear about it, and get crushed? That's what I care about the most...but perhaps I put it in too strong a way, or worded my OP not as well as I could have...I am not attacking all...but yes I'll stand up and be counted against some...The description 'in a nutshell' you gave of my first post was brilliant! Made me me chuckle.
		
Click to expand...

At least I made you laugh!  TBH, I didn't read the threads you were referring to so I can't judge if people were declaring open season on farriers or not. 

I'm off to find some vet wrap......


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

YasandCrystal said:



			sorry I have to comment on this one and won't get embroiled in a heated debate over it but like hell would the Worshipful Company of Farriers care - have you ever dealt with them over any matter? Their concern should be with horse welfare - if a farrier is 'servicing' his clients that is not at all professional imo, but it hardly affects his shoeing now does it?

There are far more important horse welfare issues that I would like to see the Worshipful Company of Farriers dealing with than worrying about infidelity!!! If a farrier is harrassing his clients - different matter entirely.
		
Click to expand...

Oh but they DO care about the conduct of farriers during the carrying out of farriery. And if a farrier were to bombard a client with amorous advances in a multitude of texts - and she didn't appreciate it - THAT'S harrassment. So flirty farriers ought to watch their step..The farrier could claim the same, I might add. No heat here. Just a debate!


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

ladyt25 said:



			I understand your point although it comes across as you being a bit concerned. At the end of the day the OH should be trusted enough to handle themselves surely and, as said, it does take two and I personally do not see the harm in the posts that were put on here (I think I know which ones you mean), it is perfectly normal for people to have 'crushes' whether it be a celebrity or their farrier - it doesn't mean anything is going to happen, it's more fantasy land surely! That said, relationships DO end and maybe an attached farrier, vet, physio etc etc could quite possibly meet someone else through their work, These things do happen! It's not different than an office environment I'm afraid - these things go on. Everyone has their own mind and should be able to control themselves at the end of the day. People flirt everyday, doesn't mean they're going to jump into bed with each other!!!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't get the impression it WAS just 'fantasy land' though! The posts gave me, a total stranger, the absolute impression that not only was the female in question saying quite clearly that no matter what, she was going to get her way with the farrier, but she was also giving the impression that a) she didn't give a stuff about his girlfriend and b) the farrier was also hotly pursuing her  too!...(reference to dozen upon dozen of text messages received from the farrier, comes to mind)...Imagine if you were the girlfriend or wife and read that? Would you laugh? Would you feel comfortable?

If a farrier/vet/astronaut (I've said it all before) feels attracted to someone else other than his GF or spouse, then he should end his relationship BEFORE chasing the hemline of another maiden! ...Let me tell you story: before I was married, I was pursued by a plasterer who constantly asked me out for a drink...I constantly pointed to his wedding band and said: "The day you aren't married is the day you can ask me out - until that day, knock it OFF!"...He remained married...has had 2 affairs, I hear...His wife remains with him (for now) but is a shadow of her former self...A nice looking and friendly bloke he may be...but he can never be trusted. Both of those things are sad. Really sad.

You are so right, at the end of the day both parties should be able to control themselves...but sadly, it seems, more and more people just don't care about hurting other people.


----------



## MrsMozart (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Speaking as a farrier's wife, I was horrified to read posts on here from a 'lady' who, despie knowing her farrier WASN'T single, relentlessly pursued and flirted with him anyway!!!

The farrier, should be reported to the Registration Council and The Worshipful Company of Farriers, as he is bringing the profession into disgrace by behaving in such an unprofessional manner with a client...Farriers are there for the sole care of the horses feet, and to get paid for it! 

The horse owner in question should take a long hard look at herself and question her own morals.

Most farriers have hundreds of clients, and each client is just a drop in a big ocean of other female horse owners they have to visit....In fact, most farriers prefer it when the owners aren't there, and they don't have to deal with the humans!...A lot of farriers - and I know many, including my hubby - have less than positive or attractive comments to make about their many clients, and most wouldn't "touch a horsey woman with a barge pole"...Whether you want to face it or not, most, if not all, farriers, are in it for the hourly rate!...Money. And most, after a few years, would gladly pack it all in.

Every farrier I know has either a partner or a wife, and ALL of those CHOSE their partners and wives - they weren't pursued by women with no self-respect or void of morals...and funnily enough (although, to farriers' wives, it's common knowledge) not a single spouse of a farrier I know is a horse owner.

So what does that tell you?

Keep your shoeing/trimming/remedial dates professional! It's about the HORSE!
		
Click to expand...


ROFLMAO 

This has got to be a wind up surely!

My farrier is only a 'drop in the ocean' of service providers that I make use of.

I wouldn't touch him, intimately, with someone else's bargepole 

I used to work with 5,000 engineers, didn't touch any of them either; even though a few made suggestions (on a daily basis) I wouldn't dream of hauling them up on a forum or any other media means. Guess what, I IGNORED IT!! I'M A GROWN-UP, I CAN DO THAT KIND OF THING, an ability that I do not believe is purely female biased.


Edited to add: our farriers prefer that we are there to hold our horses. And as most of ours have issues of one sort or another, and even if they didn't, I would still want to be there to discuss the horse's care, the farrier's views/findings/opinions, to impart any latest information from my vet. I really would not like such an important part of my horses care to go on without one of us being present.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

Wagtail said:



			OP the key is not to think about it. Put it right out of your mind. Virtually all jobs involve men and women coming into contact with the opposite sex. My husband is a senior executive and has a couple of hundred women working for him. I am sure quite a few of them fancy getting their hands on his income (or him, who knows?) But if I sat at home thinking abou it, then it would do damage to my mental health. So I don't. You have to remember that if someone is going to cheat, they will cheat and there is nothing you can do about it. Nowadays with mobile phones and all kind of other communication methods, it is just too easy! So don't think about it. Be a good wife. That is the best you can do.
		
Click to expand...

What a fabulous response. A wise woman, I'm thinking! I think you speak perfect sense!


----------



## reindeerlover (26 May 2011)

I have to say, the way I read the posts about "the farrier situation" was that the poster quite fancied the farrier but stated in no uncertain terms that she would wait for him to become available before making any sort of move. 

I understood that they were friends outside of work in any case and so I disagree that he behaved unprofessionally- he turned up on time, shod the horses well, did not take drugs (or sausages) in work hours and never threatened anyone with violence.

I have often fancied attached men, my OH was attached when I met him (through work) as was I. Both relationships ended and ours started. I doubt very much that said farrier was "using his position" in order to land ladies- I would have thought he would use his good looks and seemingly considerable charm to do that. Whether it is sensible to speak of your fantasies and desires on the internet is another thing altogether and I have no real opinion on it.

If I saw that someone fancied my OH that much? I would laugh hysterically, probably post on the thread and tell him to wind his neck in regarding texts. I am not worried, he works hard and if he flirts to get through the day then good for him. I occasionally flirt (although obviously I am in fact an evil husband stealer)and I will not apologise for it. It might even work if I wasn't such a giant lard arse and I'd have tonnes of admirers.....

Anyway, I wanted to say that I think your opinion of the postings may be slightly skewed somehow. I don't think there was any intention at all to steal the man, just general hoping that the girlfriend might run off somewhere and join the circus or something.


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

Farrierlover said:



			I have to say, the way I read the posts about "the farrier situation" was that the poster quite fancied the farrier but stated in no uncertain terms that she would wait for him to become available before making any sort of move. 

I understood that they were friends outside of work in any case and so I disagree that he behaved unprofessionally- he turned up on time, shod the horses well, did not take drugs (or sausages) in work hours and never threatened anyone with violence.

I have often fancied attached men, my OH was attached when I met him (through work) as was I. Both relationships ended and ours started. I doubt very much that said farrier was "using his position" in order to land ladies- I would have thought he would use his good looks and seemingly considerable charm to do that. Whether it is sensible to speak of your fantasies and desires on the internet is another thing altogether and I have no real opinion on it.

If I saw that someone fancied my OH that much? I would laugh hysterically, probably post on the thread and tell him to wind his neck in regarding texts. I am not worried, he works hard and if he flirts to get through the day then good for him. I occasionally flirt (although obviously I am in fact an evil husband stealer)and I will not apologise for it. It might even work if I wasn't such a giant lard arse and I'd have tonnes of admirers.....

Anyway, I wanted to say that I think your opinion of the postings may be slightly skewed somehow. I don't think there was any intention at all to steal the man, just general hoping that the girlfriend might run off somewhere and join the circus or something.
		
Click to expand...

Your name is sooooooooooooo wrong for this thread, made me laugh hehe xx


----------



## reindeerlover (26 May 2011)

Devonshire dumpling said:



			Your name is sooooooooooooo wrong for this thread, made me laugh hehe xx
		
Click to expand...

Hehehe.. I know, I stalk em, knock em on the head and have my wickid way with em! 

Actually, that is fairly true...


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (26 May 2011)

hehehehe..... i did wonder!!!!!!!!  lock up those farriers!!!!!!  Always someone after free shoes!


----------



## DipseyDeb (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Speaking as a farrier's wife, I was horrified to read posts on here from a 'lady' who, despie knowing her farrier WASN'T single, relentlessly pursued and flirted with him anyway!!!

The farrier, should be reported to the Registration Council and The Worshipful Company of Farriers, as he is bringing the profession into disgrace by behaving in such an unprofessional manner with a client...Farriers are there for the sole care of the horses feet, and to get paid for it! 

The horse owner in question should take a long hard look at herself and question her own morals.

Most farriers have hundreds of clients, and each client is just a drop in a big ocean of other female horse owners they have to visit....In fact, most farriers prefer it when the owners aren't there, and they don't have to deal with the humans!...A lot of farriers - and I know many, including my hubby - have less than positive or attractive comments to make about their many clients, and most wouldn't "touch a horsey woman with a barge pole"...Whether you want to face it or not, most, if not all, farriers, are in it for the hourly rate!...Money. And most, after a few years, would gladly pack it all in.

Every farrier I know has either a partner or a wife, and ALL of those CHOSE their partners and wives - they weren't pursued by women with no self-respect or void of morals...and funnily enough (although, to farriers' wives, it's common knowledge) not a single spouse of a farrier I know is a horse owner.

So what does that tell you?

Keep your shoeing/trimming/remedial dates professional! It's about the HORSE!
		
Click to expand...

TBH you sound a little insecure OP...my hubby gets female attention (he's not a farrier!!) we laugh about them, I'm secure in my relationship and if was going to stray he would and would prove he wasn't the man I thought he was!!  But I never feel I have to protect him from any harlet's advances, he's more than capable himself!!!


----------



## Fii (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Yes, I am "for real"...and I don't think a farrier's GF or wife would see any laughable side if she recognised her old man or his client openly talking and joking about her and her man. Would you?
		
Click to expand...

I have read only a few pages, but would just like to ask,
 If you are not horsey (not liking that word   ) what brought you to this forum?


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

DipseyDeb said:



			TBH you sound a little insecure OP...my hubby gets female attention (he's not a farrier!!) we laugh about them, I'm secure in my relationship and if was going to stray he would and would prove he wasn't the man I thought he was!!  But I never feel I have to protect him from any harlet's advances, he's more than capable himself!!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you...I've since read over my first posting, and can see how I've been perceived...I came on very strong, I know, but, it's a subject I do feel very strongly about...It hasn't happened to me - contrary to what people may imagine - but it has happened to my best friend, and others I know very personally, and I've been privvy to the devastation it can cause.

I don't need to protect my own husband either - not to my knowledge - but agree that if he were to stray then he'd simply prove himself not to be the man I thought, either...It would, however, devastate me, if someone were to run off with him..and I'm sure many others would be crushed if it happened to them...and so, I feel for the 'innocent girlfriend/spouse' whenever I hear of things like this...and with this being t'internet, the temptation to speak out, was far too great! So, I did, and I have.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (26 May 2011)

Fii said:



			I have read only a few pages, but would just like to ask,
 If you are not horsey (not liking that word   ) what brought you to this forum?
		
Click to expand...

See now, here we go again, folks not fully reading my words!...Who said that I wasn't "horsey"???!!! Not me!

And by the way, just so it's out there...my husband uses the word "horsey", so too do many others...there's nothing wrong with the word! It's not an insult!
I thought it was ME who was supposedly oversensitive?!


----------



## mulledwhine (26 May 2011)

I understand the sentiment of the OP, however I am good friends with my farrier and was even invited to his wedding.

We have a chat and banter but that is as far as it goes.

If the posts that the op is talking about is the one I think, then it is bad timing and was only ment as a light hearted post x


----------



## Fii (26 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			..A lot of farriers - and I know many, including my hubby - have less than positive or attractive comments to make about their many clients, and most wouldn't "touch a horsey woman with a barge pole"...

.and funnily enough (although, to farriers' wives, it's common knowledge) not a single spouse of a farrier I know is a horse owner
		
Click to expand...

Ok so you don'tactually say you don't have horses, but this^^ led me to beleive you arent horsey..

 And i am not sensative, lol far from it, i just dont really like the term "horsey", i don't find it insulting , now who's not reading properly!


----------



## kezimac (26 May 2011)

horserider said:



			All the farriers I know keep horses at home and their wives and children have horses too. For them horses are more than a job, its a way of life. Thankfully.[/QUOTE

me too - every farrier who comes to our yard -all 7 of them (except one) has a horsey partner and horses themselves and most ride.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jenni_ (26 May 2011)

Why doesn't everyone keep their noses out other peoples business? Some people make mistakes, there's enough repercussions in their lives without a load of old gossips on the Internet popping in their 2ps worth. Save your breath, your time, and go brush your horses!!


----------



## Fii (26 May 2011)

Jenni_ said:



			Why doesn't everyone keep their noses out other peoples business? Some people make mistakes, there's enough repercussions in their lives without a load of old gossips on the Internet popping in their 2ps worth. Save your breath, your time, and go brush your horses!!
		
Click to expand...

OI, who are you calling old??  
 And i notice it's allright to put your tuppence worth in!


----------



## Achinghips (26 May 2011)

Must admit, the old Yard I was own, farrier got flirted with all the time. Think it's just the novelty of having a man on site. He had a face like a smacked arse.


----------



## reindeerlover (26 May 2011)

Jenni_ said:



			Why doesn't everyone keep their noses out other peoples business? Some people make mistakes, there's enough repercussions in their lives without a load of old gossips on the Internet popping in their 2ps worth. Save your breath, your time, and go brush your horses!!
		
Click to expand...

I brushed my horse last week.


----------



## Starzaan (26 May 2011)

Right.

I've not read all of this, as I've been in hospital for the last couple of days and am so tired I'm struggling to remember my own name. HOWEVER, there are a couple of facts that I want to get straight, and then I'll say no more about it. 

Firstly, Stressage is right, the farrier in question is extremely professional, and is absolutely incredible at what he does. My horses' feet have never looked better, and if there's a problem he takes the time to explain possible causes and solutions, rather than just getting on with it like my old farrier did. 

He is a friend, and makes me laugh so hard I inhale jelly babies. He also makes a cracking blueberry muffin. 

I was never in a relationship with him. There were a couple of flutterings, but just to get the facts straight - I never dated him. 

Also, as has been said before, I made it very clear that when I discovered he had a girlfriend I decided not to make my feelings known to him, for fear of making life difficult for either of them. Nothing happened between us until well after he had split with his girlfriend, and even then I was far too chicken to make the first move. 


I think it speaks volumes for my farrier's integrity and good nature that he has read all my insane ramblings, and although we had a rather spectacular fall out, we're now back to being really good friends who can spend hours talking about cake and quoting The Goonies. He's a truly lovely person, with a wicked sense of humour (and a lovely dog, which I think says it all), and I'm very lucky that we've sorted out our issues and are friends again. 

Oh, and just as an aside, no I'm not stalking the poor man. I am lucky enough to have found and fallen for a truly wonderful man, who happens to be a soldier (and therefore very useful for moving jumps and hefting bales of hay), and am very happy in spite of my illness and all the complications surrounding it at the moment.


ETA - Stressage - you wanted funny.... have a snog, and when are we going out to play bingo please? I wish to spend an evening winning money and getting to draw things with a giant felt tip pen.


----------



## stressage21 (26 May 2011)

Bless you starzaan, we shall play bingo and we shall draw things with big felt tips..... 
I wish that i wasnt doing more important things so i could have this debate as the most important thing in my life!!!
I think that all is good now and everyone has moved on.
I love the equine world, its very amusing, no one can do anything without being caught, especially round our way hey starzaan.....


----------



## Starzaan (26 May 2011)

stressage21 said:



			Bless you starzaan, we shall play bingo and we shall draw things with big felt tips..... 
I wish that i wasnt doing more important things so i could have this debate as the most important thing in my life!!!
I think that all is good now and everyone has moved on.
I love the equine world, its very amusing, no one can do anything without being caught, especially round our way hey starzaan.....
		
Click to expand...

HA! I just spat coke all over myself. Go back to your reports you brazen hussy, and don't gas yourself with your nails please. You won't be nearly as sexy dead.


----------



## somethingorother (26 May 2011)

Only read four pages of tripe then skipped to the end. 

OP you are lecturing us on life itself. We all have hardships, would be a long thread if we were to list them. We all have the odd insecurity, be it about OHs, jobs or otherwise. 

And there are scummy men and slutty women, back stabbers, home wreckers and nasty individuals in all walks of life, we all meet them daily. But at the end of the day the only person to blame for cheating on their partner is that person themselves. If that's the point you're getting at?  There's no need to be so angry, i find if you let them most people turn out to be quite nice really. The rest, well just ignore them. There, life is sorted again now 

Starzan, just read over the last few replies and glad to hear you've found a nice and useful man. I enjoyed all your previous posts and hope they cheered you up through all those naff times. Hope the naff times are soon to be over too. Keep us updated x


----------



## trottingon (27 May 2011)

Ohhh Starzaan you're back!!!!!!  I've such a girly crush on you, I've so missed your posts and my computer will never really recover from all the tea I've spluttered at it whilst peeing myself reading your posts - not literally, well actually sometimes literally but not every time (pelvic floor exercises really do work!!)

Mrs Dip/Troll whatever she calls herself needs to wake up and smell the coffee and take your posts with the frivolity intended - like we all know, you didn't actually do anything wrong, you were just rather vocal on here about a crush you had, and we've all had crushes haven't we?  I too cannot abide unfaithfulness in any form by men or women, but I can fully understand how much fun casual flirting can be, and miss the times in my life when I have worked in a more mixed environment when flirting used to be par for the course to some extent on a daily basis (thinks back to twenty years and a few stone lighter ago when I was actually remotely attractive in some men's eyes!!)

If someone is the cheating kind they will cheat, if they are not they won't.  End of.  Starzaan didn't cheat, the Farrier didn't cheat, so what's the big issue here!  There are far more important things in this world that Mrs Troll should be worrying about than this.  Methinks she needs to get out more?


----------



## Jenni_ (27 May 2011)

I didn't mean you were 'old' ; ) 

I'm staying neutral on this. I enjoy a window shop and a bit of banter with the farriers! 

You brushed your horse last week! Crikey - mines got bathed last week and didn't see s brush for about a month before that!!


----------



## ruby1512 (27 May 2011)

We have a great farrier and we are mates with him and his other half, I knew his other half before he started doing our horses, he did arrive at our yard the one day all flustered and told us that a women client had just cornered him in a stable! I couldn't stop laughing, he said he had a few hints that she was interested in him the last few times he'd done her horses, but had brushed it aside.......until that day! his other half found it amusing as well, they trust each other and she knows he would not cheat on her, needless to say he doesn't do this womens horses anymore she scared him to death!!! I do pull his leg about it on occasion hehehehehehehehe


----------



## feisty_filly (27 May 2011)

ruby1512 said:



			We have a great farrier and we are mates with him and his other half, I knew his other half before he started doing our horses, he did arrive at our yard the one day all flustered and told us that a women client had just cornered him in a stable! I couldn't stop laughing, he said he had a few hints that she was interested in him the last few times he'd done her horses, but had brushed it aside.......until that day! his other half found it amusing as well, they trust each other and she knows he would not cheat on her, needless to say he doesn't do this womens horses anymore she scared him to death!!! I do pull his leg about it on occasion hehehehehehehehe
		
Click to expand...

hehehehe the same kind of thing happend to my hubbie, he turned up to shoe a girls horses to find her waiting for him topless sun baithing! scared the life out of him! she was a bit nuts befor this though in a stalker-esk kind of way. much as its out of order i near enough wet myself when he told me!


----------



## Big-Brother (27 May 2011)

Jenni_ said:



			Why doesn't everyone keep their noses out other peoples business? Some people make mistakes, there's enough repercussions in their lives without a load of old gossips on the Internet popping in their 2ps worth. Save your breath, your time, and go brush your horses!!
		
Click to expand...

Reading this is much more entertaining than brushing a muddy horse  You could always do it for me if you feel like less people should be on here putting their 2p's worth in


----------



## indiat (27 May 2011)

feisty_filly said:



			hehehehe the same kind of thing happend to my hubbie, he turned up to shoe a girls horses to find her waiting for him topless sun baithing! scared the life out of him! she was a bit nuts befor this though in a stalker-esk kind of way. much as its out of order i near enough wet myself when he told me!
		
Click to expand...

Can you imagine how humiliating it is being turned down by a man while you are shaking your nudey baps in his face?! It must be hard work being a stalker!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (27 May 2011)

Until recently my OH was head of security at the Union. He's had scantily clad, inebriated women throw themselves at him on a regular basis. I would never go out ranting, saying how immoral they were and giving women a bad name etc. In fact, all I need for him not to cheat is for him to say no (which he does, and I trust him implicitly). You can't ever stop someone being flirted with or being attractive to other people - you can only ever love them, trust them and give them every reason to be yours and yours alone. I do, and it works!

I'd also be concerned if the farrier at our yard didn't want the owner to be there: the owners are responsible for discussing any special needs (e.g. that their vet has recommended remedial farriery of some kind). The farrier that doesn't want the owner there is unlikely to receive all the up-to-date info on the horse either: I'll take the farrier that cares and asks questions every time.

Starzaan: you didn't disobey The Spag and fail to give him your stash when he requested a Chocolate Orange amnesty, did you? Get out of hospital and get well soon woman!


----------



## reindeerlover (27 May 2011)

Fine, I'm only commenting again as it is still on the front page ok?? I would like to say that I meet my farrier at the yard in mini skirts, cowbow boots, low cut tops, stockings and high heels sometimes. I also occasionally corner him in the hay barn/ "accidentally" trip when I walk past him/ pinch his bum/ make lewd comments about how Hot he must be in all those clothes etc.

He has a VERY nice girlfriend, nicest person you'll ever meet.


----------



## YasandCrystal (27 May 2011)

Farrierlover said:



			Fine, I'm only commenting again as it is still on the front page ok?? I would like to say that I meet my farrier at the yard in mini skirts, cowbow boots, low cut tops, stockings and high heels sometimes. I also occasionally corner him in the hay barn/ "accidentally" trip when I walk past him/ pinch his bum/ make lewd comments about how Hot he must be in all those clothes etc.

He has a VERY nice girlfriend, nicest person you'll ever meet.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha like it. My husband gets 'If my wife were this dirty I would be at home!' written in the dirt on his van lol


----------



## mollichop (27 May 2011)

If my farriers hadn't flirted with me I wouldn't have had 2 fantastic (one short one 5 years) relationships. Both are now in other relationships and we have stayed good frineds to this day. Not in my current location btw - this was where I used to live.

I'm friends with many farriers all over the country and let me tell you they love to flirt with their clinets, but that's all it is (as far as I know) harmless and makes the day go quicker 

I think you maybe have suspicions that your hubby's head may have been turned and so did a little digging online - up pops Starzaans thread! 

You do seem to be over thinking this a bit I think


----------



## xapplex (27 May 2011)

I find this funny ... My farrier is to do one job only and thats to do my boys feet i dont look at him like that but hey its not just a farrier you get this in all walks of life Mrsdip your hubby must have done it to you as your getting your knickers in a twist


----------



## feisty_filly (27 May 2011)

indiat said:



			Can you imagine how humiliating it is being turned down by a man while you are shaking your nudey baps in his face?! It must be hard work being a stalker! 

Click to expand...

oh she was nuts! i dont think she was quite right iykwim? every one ust to joke and say if hubby was ever brave enough to go with her id know because hed come out scared! lol


----------



## DragonSlayer (27 May 2011)

xapplex said:



			I find this funny ... My farrier is to do one job only and thats to do my boys feet i dont look at him like that but hey its not just a farrier you get this in all walks of life Mrsdip your hubby must have done it to you as your getting your knickers in a twist
		
Click to expand...

A little harsh. 

People are allowed feelings, and for you to generalise like this, unfair.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (28 May 2011)

trottingon said:



			Ohhh Starzaan you're back!!!!!!  I've such a girly crush on you, I've so missed your posts and my computer will never really recover from all the tea I've spluttered at it whilst peeing myself reading your posts - not literally, well actually sometimes literally but not every time (pelvic floor exercises really do work!!)

Mrs Dip/Troll whatever she calls herself needs to wake up and smell the coffee and take your posts with the frivolity intended - like we all know, you didn't actually do anything wrong, you were just rather vocal on here about a crush you had, and we've all had crushes haven't we?  I too cannot abide unfaithfulness in any form by men or women, but I can fully understand how much fun casual flirting can be, and miss the times in my life when I have worked in a more mixed environment when flirting used to be par for the course to some extent on a daily basis (thinks back to twenty years and a few stone lighter ago when I was actually remotely attractive in some men's eyes!!)

If someone is the cheating kind they will cheat, if they are not they won't.  End of.  Starzaan didn't cheat, the Farrier didn't cheat, so what's the big issue here!  There are far more important things in this world that Mrs Troll should be worrying about than this.  Methinks she needs to get out more?
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I think I would argue that me and mine ought to stay IN more!...Having too much fun really.

Lots of love
The Troll xx


----------



## MrsdipWCF (28 May 2011)

xapplex said:



			I find this funny ... My farrier is to do one job only and thats to do my boys feet i dont look at him like that but hey its not just a farrier you get this in all walks of life Mrsdip your hubby must have done it to you as your getting your knickers in a twist
		
Click to expand...

I said, many times over, that it's all walks of life...and I've had to repeatedly state that, no, my husband HAS NOT "done it" to me!...It's not me it's ever happened to, thankfully, but it's happened to people (both men and women) who are personal close friends, and also relatives, of mine, and I've witnessed the devastation it can cause.

I dared to speak out and got attacked, called names, accused of having been cheated on, accused of having a husband who somehow must be a bad farrier who doesn't give a toss about the horses (when that's exactly what he does care about), accused of being insecure, accused of being jealous, and so on and so forth...none of which, gives a good impression of the community out there, all by itself, does it?!

You have said that you consider your farrier to be there to do your boys feet and nothing else...and that was MY major point of the issue!...But it seems that most have ignored the fact that a) it is'nt really funny to publicly talk about getting rid of someone's girlfriend/wife- i.e. how would they feel if it was them being talked about like that? and b) farriery is a skilled, and should-be-highly-regarded, profession - it's all about the welfare of the horses and the health of their feet. Period.

And for revealing one or two truths that many a farrier has said to ME personally - I got called a liar, in so many words!

Just as there are owners who dislike a particular farrier and move on to another, there are just as many farriers who dislike particular owners, and move on from them too! And for that, I was attacked, also.

And although I completely agree that it's far better that an owner be present when a farrier is attending, there ARE farriers out there who have told me they sometimes breathe a sigh of relief when certain owners AREN'T around, so they can get on with their work and not have to engage in conversation with certain people...but equally, there are owners who are well-liked by the farriers I know...yet no one picks up on the balances I made!

I find it quite telling that the majority of responses on here have been attacking, which in itself, doesn't give a good impression of the community...and that too was a point I was making, originally!...I also find it a little weird that so many have taken my remarks so directly personally...it's ridiculous that people should feel personally attacked - and also an impossibility...I'm left wondering, myself, why so many are quite so touchy, themselves!

May your boys always have good health, and a happy, happy life. Enjoy them!

Regards
Twisted Knickers


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			I said, many times over, that it's all walks of life...and I've had to repeatedly state that, no, my husband HAS NOT "done it" to me!...It's not me it's ever happened to, thankfully, but it's happened to people (both men and women) who are personal close friends, and also relatives, of mine, and I've witnessed the devastation it can cause.

I dared to speak out and got attacked, called names, accused of having been cheated on, accused of having a husband who somehow must be a bad farrier who doesn't give a toss about the horses (when that's exactly what he does care about), accused of being insecure, accused of being jealous, and so on and so forth...none of which, gives a good impression of the community out there, all by itself, does it?!

You have said that you consider your farrier to be there to do your boys feet and nothing else...and that was MY major point of the issue!...But it seems that most have ignored the fact that a) it is'nt really funny to publicly talk about getting rid of someone's girlfriend/wife- i.e. how would they feel if it was them being talked about like that? and b) farriery is a skilled, and should-be-highly-regarded, profession - it's all about the welfare of the horses and the health of their feet. Period.

And for revealing one or two truths that many a farrier has said to ME personally - I got called a liar, in so many words!

Just as there are owners who dislike a particular farrier and move on to another, there are just as many farriers who dislike particular owners, and move on from them too! And for that, I was attacked, also.

And although I completely agree that it's far better that an owner be present when a farrier is attending, there ARE farriers out there who have told me they sometimes breathe a sigh of relief when certain owners AREN'T around, so they can get on with their work and not have to engage in conversation with certain people...but equally, there are owners who are well-liked by the farriers I know...yet no one picks up on the balances I made!

I find it quite telling that the majority of responses on here have been attacking, which in itself, doesn't give a good impression of the community...and that too was a point I was making, originally!...I also find it a little weird that so many have taken my remarks so directly personally...it's ridiculous that people should feel personally attacked - and also an impossibility...I'm left wondering, myself, why so many are quite so touchy, themselves!

May your boys always have good health, and a happy, happy life. Enjoy them!

Regards
Twisted Knickers
		
Click to expand...

Superbly put. You stick by your guns.


----------



## The_Hooligan (28 May 2011)

Can I stick my oar in? 
 I have known many mnay farriers over the last 23 years and all have been total male whores, will sleep with anything that show's interest, wether they themselves have been single/married/in a relationship has been irrelevant. I have also know of farriers that will accept sexual favours in lue of payment!!


----------



## dunkley (28 May 2011)

The_Hooligan said:



			Can I stick my oar in? 
 I have known many mnay farriers over the last 23 years and all have been total male whores, will sleep with anything that show's interest, wether they themselves have been single/married/in a relationship has been irrelevant. I have also know of farriers that will accept sexual favours in lue of payment!!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh! Well I never.....!
And I'll lay good money that all their wives/girlfriends/partners thought they were paragons of virtue as well.


----------



## feisty_filly (28 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			I said, many times over, that it's all walks of life...and I've had to repeatedly state that, no, my husband HAS NOT "done it" to me!...It's not me it's ever happened to, thankfully, but it's happened to people (both men and women) who are personal close friends, and also relatives, of mine, and I've witnessed the devastation it can cause.

I dared to speak out and got attacked, called names, accused of having been cheated on, accused of having a husband who somehow must be a bad farrier who doesn't give a toss about the horses (when that's exactly what he does care about), accused of being insecure, accused of being jealous, and so on and so forth...none of which, gives a good impression of the community out there, all by itself, does it?!

You have said that you consider your farrier to be there to do your boys feet and nothing else...and that was MY major point of the issue!...But it seems that most have ignored the fact that a) it is'nt really funny to publicly talk about getting rid of someone's girlfriend/wife- i.e. how would they feel if it was them being talked about like that? and b) farriery is a skilled, and should-be-highly-regarded, profession - it's all about the welfare of the horses and the health of their feet. Period.

And for revealing one or two truths that many a farrier has said to ME personally - I got called a liar, in so many words!

Just as there are owners who dislike a particular farrier and move on to another, there are just as many farriers who dislike particular owners, and move on from them too! And for that, I was attacked, also.

And although I completely agree that it's far better that an owner be present when a farrier is attending, there ARE farriers out there who have told me they sometimes breathe a sigh of relief when certain owners AREN'T around, so they can get on with their work and not have to engage in conversation with certain people...but equally, there are owners who are well-liked by the farriers I know...yet no one picks up on the balances I made!

I find it quite telling that the majority of responses on here have been attacking, which in itself, doesn't give a good impression of the community...and that too was a point I was making, originally!...I also find it a little weird that so many have taken my remarks so directly personally...it's ridiculous that people should feel personally attacked - and also an impossibility...I'm left wondering, myself, why so many are quite so touchy, themselves!

May your boys always have good health, and a happy, happy life. Enjoy them!

Regards
Twisted Knickers
		
Click to expand...

behind you every step of the way hun. i also agree that some of the responses you have had have been downright rude!


----------



## LucyAnn3434 (28 May 2011)

"A lot of farriers - and I know many, including my hubby - have less than positive or attractive comments to make about their many clients, and most wouldn't "touch a horsey woman with a barge pole"...Whether you want to face it or not, most, if not all, farriers, are in it for the hourly rate!...Money. And most, after a few years, would gladly pack it all in"

The statement giving farriers a bad name on this board is the above comment tbh! 

Your husband sounds lovely.. coming home with his less than attractive comments about his customers? Again, as a horse owner I am fairly selective of whom I have tend to my horses feets, backs etc. Therefore, just as a client being a small drop in a big ocean, if I found my farrier making personal comments relating to anything other than my horses feet, then I'd source another farrier! There is normally at least 3/4 different farriers servicing customers on my yard at any given time. Luckily my farrier is incredibly proffesional and has better things to do than go home and make personal, less than attractive comments about his customers to his OH. As for your husband "not touching a horsey woman with a barge pole", Why would that question even enter his head? Maybe he should be focusing on the job in hand rather than the owners of said horses.


----------



## indie999 (28 May 2011)

This did make me laugh! I have to listen to countless conquests my farrier has had over the years(I am not surprised in the least he is divorced)! Rich women, poor women what has gone on in his van is quite amazing all amongst the gas cannister & anvil!!Splinters of metal..yuk!

What makes it worse he is no looker but thinks he is. I just want my horses shod thats all. 

I think it takes two! But unfortunately you just have to live and let live and hope its not your other half male or female who is over the side. Anyone can do this farrier or not! 

Now where is Arnold?


----------



## Fairynuff (28 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			I said, many times over, that it's all walks of life...and I've had to repeatedly state that, no, my husband HAS NOT "done it" to me!...It's not me it's ever happened to, thankfully, but it's happened to people (both men and women) who are personal close friends, and also relatives, of mine, and I've witnessed the devastation it can cause.

I dared to speak out and got attacked, called names, accused of having been cheated on, accused of having a husband who somehow must be a bad farrier who doesn't give a toss about the horses (when that's exactly what he does care about), accused of being insecure, accused of being jealous, and so on and so forth...none of which, gives a good impression of the community out there, all by itself, does it?!

You have said that you consider your farrier to be there to do your boys feet and nothing else...and that was MY major point of the issue!...But it seems that most have ignored the fact that a) it is'nt really funny to publicly talk about getting rid of someone's girlfriend/wife- i.e. how would they feel if it was them being talked about like that? and b) farriery is a skilled, and should-be-highly-regarded, profession - it's all about the welfare of the horses and the health of their feet. Period.

And for revealing one or two truths that many a farrier has said to ME personally - I got called a liar, in so many words!

Just as there are owners who dislike a particular farrier and move on to another, there are just as many farriers who dislike particular owners, and move on from them too! And for that, I was attacked, also.

And although I completely agree that it's far better that an owner be present when a farrier is attending, there ARE farriers out there who have told me they sometimes breathe a sigh of relief when certain owners AREN'T around, so they can get on with their work and not have to engage in conversation with certain people...but equally, there are owners who are well-liked by the farriers I know...yet no one picks up on the balances I made!

I find it quite telling that the majority of responses on here have been attacking, which in itself, doesn't give a good impression of the community...and that too was a point I was making, originally!...I also find it a little weird that so many have taken my remarks so directly personally...it's ridiculous that people should feel personally attacked - and also an impossibility...I'm left wondering, myself, why so many are quite so touchy, themselves!

May your boys always have good health, and a happy, happy life. Enjoy them!

Regards
Twisted Knickers
		
Click to expand...

Very well said! Its so nice to see someone whe doesn't run with the crowd and can express herself without being nasty. My compliments to you MrsD


----------



## MrsdipWCF (31 May 2011)

claireanddylan said:



			"A lot of farriers - and I know many, including my hubby - have less than positive or attractive comments to make about their many clients, and most wouldn't "touch a horsey woman with a barge pole"...Whether you want to face it or not, most, if not all, farriers, are in it for the hourly rate!...Money. And most, after a few years, would gladly pack it all in"

The statement giving farriers a bad name on this board is the above comment tbh! 

Your husband sounds lovely.. coming home with his less than attractive comments about his customers? Again, as a horse owner I am fairly selective of whom I have tend to my horses feets, backs etc. Therefore, just as a client being a small drop in a big ocean, if I found my farrier making personal comments relating to anything other than my horses feet, then I'd source another farrier! There is normally at least 3/4 different farriers servicing customers on my yard at any given time. Luckily my farrier is incredibly proffesional and has better things to do than go home and make personal, less than attractive comments about his customers to his OH. As for your husband "not touching a horsey woman with a barge pole", Why would that question even enter his head? Maybe he should be focusing on the job in hand rather than the owners of said horses.
		
Click to expand...

Bloody UNBELIEVEABLE!
My husband does NOT "come home with less than attractive comments about clients" and I DIDN'T say that! I revealed that I know more than enough farriers who DO - my old man was NOT included in that statement...I also did NOT state that MY husband wouldn't "touch a horsey woman ith a barge pole"!!! I SAID that most farriers I know wouldn't! And the ones I know, WOULDN'T! - nothing to do with me, OR my husband!

If you're going to lauch an attack on me, then read what I say, understand it, THEN open fire...that said, once again, another person who is simply saying exactly MY point: that farriers should be there to attend the horses - NOT the owners!

No "question" HAS ever "entered" my husband's "head" because it wasn't ABOUT him!!!...And all he EVER wants to do is focus on the job in hand - THAT'S his pride and joy!


----------



## MrsdipWCF (31 May 2011)

MrsdipWCF said:



			Bloody UNBELIEVEABLE!
My husband does NOT "come home with less than attractive comments about clients" and I DIDN'T say that! I revealed that I know more than enough farriers who DO - my old man was NOT included in that statement...I also did NOT state that MY husband wouldn't "touch a horsey woman ith a barge pole"!!! I SAID that most farriers I know wouldn't! And the ones I know, WOULDN'T! - nothing to do with me, OR my husband!

If you're going to lauch an attack on me, then read what I say, understand it, THEN open fire...that said, once again, another person who is simply saying exactly MY point: that farriers should be there to attend the horses - NOT the owners!

No "question" HAS ever "entered" my husband's "head" because it wasn't ABOUT him!!!...And all he EVER wants to do is focus on the job in hand - THAT'S his pride and joy!
		
Click to expand...

The quote you posted: Most farriers...and I know many, including my husband...MEANT that my husband is also a farrier, and nothing more than that! I simply was saying that I know many farriers and that my own husband is included in farriers I know, because he IS one...you then went on to assume that I meant every single farrier I know, including my husband, says horrid things about their clients...and that isn't what I was saying, or meant.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (31 May 2011)

Fairynuff said:



			Very well said! Its so nice to see someone whe doesn't run with the crowd and can express herself without being nasty. My compliments to you MrsD

Click to expand...

Thank you very much


----------



## indie999 (31 May 2011)

I think the title of the posting hit the nail on the head(pun not intended).

It takes two, I have absolutely no interest in my farrier at all..nice bloke.......in fact the sooner he goes is paid the better! End of.

My farrier tells me he picks and chooses his clients? He has a good reputation, the only farrier that is on TIME(spot on) is reliable end of!

Works both ways. Takes two. Not everyone is bad, just a few.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (31 May 2011)

"Just as there are owners who dislike a particular farrier and move on to another, there are just as many farriers who dislike particular owners, and move on from them too! And for that, I was attacked, also."


ok i know this is off topic, when you say that farriers move on clients they don't like, is this done professionally? as in to the client unfortuantely i will not be able to shoe you horse again you need to find an alternative 


or

is this is why they don't turn up, go on holiday and fail to mention that though you are booked on that day hard cheese, fail to reply to your phone calls? when contacted because a horse has gone lame 4 hrs after shoeing, it is found to have nail bind try and charge for a seperate attendance.  yes i had this with one, yes i moved on because he was not professional and yes he did ring me back after 3months to find out why i had not rebooked back in with him after the 3rd time he had gone on holiday, (which people have a right to do) but at least let you client know.

reading through these post you seem to make out that we the clients are all ways in the wrong

it takes 2 to tango it also takes 2 people to be professional


----------



## MrsdipWCF (31 May 2011)

indie999 said:



			I think the title of the posting hit the nail on the head(pun not intended).

It takes two, I have absolutely no interest in my farrier at all..nice bloke.......in fact the sooner he goes is paid the better! End of.

My farrier tells me he picks and chooses his clients? He has a good reputation, the only farrier that is on TIME(spot on) is reliable end of!

Works both ways. Takes two. Not everyone is bad, just a few.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely right! ..My husband also, sort of, 'picks and chooses clients', as in, he's big on punctuality - so clients who are frequently late (and so it causes a knock-on effect for all the other clients during a working day) are very politely 'let go', but my husband will always recommend another good farrier who may well suit them...Now, I hasten to add, before some fool leaps upon my back from behind the forum corners and slates me for saying that, my husband does not NOT give his clients 'breathing space'...that is to say, he's well aware that traffic problems, etc can crop up and cause a client to be late, and he will mostly wait for as long as he dare for them, or re-arrange another date if they are goin to be very late - because it's just not fair to have all the other clients kept waiting for their farrier...He doesn't immediately 'sack' them...it's only habitual lateness he doesn't put up with...and neither, should any client put up with that from a farrier either, I should add!

So, glad to hear you've got yourself a good farrier!


----------



## Luci07 (31 May 2011)

While you have a lot of valid points to make  your opening statement was a little, shall we say, contentious so don't be annoyed it was picked up on. It DID read in a very negative fashion against all horsey women! Your later posts were far more measured and made better sense. 

I shall, however, never look at my farrier in quite the same way again! He is Mr Nice Guy who does try to help out if you are stuck (i.e shoe off unexpectedly etc) I never knew it could be so problematic!


----------



## TicTac (31 May 2011)

My husband is a Naval Officer and you know the saying, " all the nice girls love a sailor" and he doesn;t even like horses   lol

most men in uniform get lusted after, men in offices get persued, in fact in all walks of life this sort of thing happens, doesn't make it right but it's a fact of life.

Trust your husband as you would hope he trusts you!


----------



## MrsdipWCF (31 May 2011)

TicTac said:



			My husband is a Naval Officer and you know the saying, " all the nice girls love a sailor" and he doesn;t even like horses   lol

most men in uniform get lusted after, men in offices get persued, in fact in all walks of life this sort of thing happens, doesn't make it right but it's a fact of life.

Trust your husband as you would hope he trusts you!
		
Click to expand...

Well said!


----------



## MrsdipWCF (31 May 2011)

hollyandivy123 said:



"Just as there are owners who dislike a particular farrier and move on to another, there are just as many farriers who dislike particular owners, and move on from them too! And for that, I was attacked, also."


ok i know this is off topic, when you say that farriers move on clients they don't like, is this done professionally? as in to the client unfortuantely i will not be able to shoe you horse again you need to find an alternative 


or

is this is why they don't turn up, go on holiday and fail to mention that though you are booked on that day hard cheese, fail to reply to your phone calls? when contacted because a horse has gone lame 4 hrs after shoeing, it is found to have nail bind try and charge for a seperate attendance.  yes i had this with one, yes i moved on because he was not professional and yes he did ring me back after 3months to find out why i had not rebooked back in with him after the 3rd time he had gone on holiday, (which people have a right to do) but at least let you client know.

reading through these post you seem to make out that we the clients are all ways in the wrong

it takes 2 to tango it also takes 2 people to be professional
		
Click to expand...

What the Hell are holidays?! lol!...I can not believe tht farrier tried to charge you fora separate call out for attending to your lame horse - which he nailbound!...That's outrageous!...My husband wouldn'tdo that...he'd make your horse priority and want to get there asap, he'd also feel terrible about the matter...What a crap farrier that was!...Not returning calls, standing a client up, going off on holiday without advance warning and arranged cover? Bad, bad BAD!

I wasn't saying all clients were in the wrng or to blame...I was saying that some are naff, just as some farriers are naff...But I did make the balance of reality and opinion (yours, mine, theirs, the others) that there are also lovely, trustworthy clients and farriers...either I've not expressed myself well, or a number of folks are totally misreading/misunderstanding me...perhaps the wave-lengths don't always fuse together.

My husband also doesn't charge for lost shoes, but I know farriers who certainly do...I don't agree entirely with that...In my opinion, free lost shoe replacement ought to come under Reason Code: Good Will!

May you always have a good farrier who never nailbinds!


----------



## Leah3horses (31 May 2011)

Very entertaining thread, full of twists and turns and backtracking..ironically, has anybody yet mentioned the farriers wives who have run off with hubbys' apprentice/colleague? I know of 3 in one county. .We should all, as adults, make healthy choices, have good self esteem and strong boundaries regarding what is and isn't acceptable behaviour.

But, sadly, it seems these qualities are very lacking in all walks of life, on all sides. All we can do is make sure we think through carefully and take full responsibility for OUR OWN actions..if everybody did that, affairs would wouldn't be as common and as seemingly 'acceptable' as those that play away,or who target attached people, seem to think it is.


----------



## MrsdipWCF (31 May 2011)

Luci07 said:



			While you have a lot of valid points to make  your opening statement was a little, shall we say, contentious so don't be annoyed it was picked up on. It DID read in a very negative fashion against all horsey women! Your later posts were far more measured and made better sense. 

I shall, however, never look at my farrier in quite the same way again! He is Mr Nice Guy who does try to help out if you are stuck (i.e shoe off unexpectedly etc) I never knew it could be so problematic!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with you - I was raging a bit...but I get passionate about my beliefs...and you and me both will never look at farriers the same way again, let me tell you! This has been an education for me too!

It shouldn't be problematic at all, but it'll never be a perfect world.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (31 May 2011)

Good lord is this still rolling?
Have you all got nothing better to do?  I've just finished vet wrapping my farrier to a hay bale after chasing him around the barn half naked for 3 hours.........


----------



## MrsdipWCF (31 May 2011)

Leah3horses said:



			Very entertaining thread, full of twists and turns and backtracking..ironically, has anybody yet mentioned the farriers wives who have run off with hubbys' apprentice/colleague? I know of 3 in one county. .We should all, as adults, make healthy choices, have good self esteem and strong boundaries regarding what is and isn't acceptable behaviour.

But, sadly, it seems these qualities are very lacking in all walks of life, on all sides. All we can do is make sure we think through carefully and take full responsibility for OUR OWN actions..if everybody did that, affairs would wouldn't be as common and as seemingly 'acceptable' as those that play away,or who target attached people, seem to think it is.
		
Click to expand...

You have just said BEAUTIFULLY exactly what I feel!

And yes, farriers wives probably aren't all 'angels' either...It most certainly does encompass everyone, from all walks and all professions.

Sadly though, I think my own convictions will only serve to get me into trouble.

Trouble it is, then


----------



## Bills (31 May 2011)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			Good lord is this still rolling?
Have you all got nothing better to do?  I've just finished vet wrapping my farrier to a hay bale after chasing him around the barn half naked for 3 hours.........
		
Click to expand...

PMSL!!!!!


----------



## MrsdipWCF (31 May 2011)

:



Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			Good lord is this still rolling?
Have you all got nothing better to do?  I've just finished vet wrapping my farrier to a hay bale after chasing him around the barn half naked for 3 hours.........
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Spudlet (31 May 2011)

I'm not about to run off with anyone's Significant Other, but if a farrier is picturesque, I reserve the right to hide in a stable until I have conquered the dreaded Hat Hair to the best of my ability, and to then admire the view from a suitable distance. If he is bantersome, I reserve the right to give as good as I get. Good lord, ogling opportunities are rare in the horse world, you have to take them where you find them! Mind you, I'm still traumatised by the experience I had discreetly ogling a new instructor at the place I used to ride, who was so scenic until he opened his mouth and a Home Counties Graham Norton voice came out Such a let down


----------



## miss_bird (31 May 2011)

QR
OP i can see where you are coming from, but your opening post was a bit aggressive, glad to see you have relaxed a bit and happy to converse in a less 'rottweiller' fashion. 
;-)
Yes we all hate affairs but sadly it is the way of the world and can everyone hand on heart honesty say the have never gone out with a man that was attached, i know i did and it was 4 months before i found out he actually had a wife (and i found out as she was in the bed next to my friend in the maternity ward with a new baby boy), yes i promptly kick him into touch and debated telling the wife so she knew what he was up to, but hell she has to put up with him, that is hard enough without the heart ache of finding out he was a complete cad as well.
I have to say my farrier is just an amazing man, super star farrier and a very caring chap, twice last year when i had horses pts he came out and said bye to them and brought me a bottle of cider and ciggies to calm me down.
Also when he turns up he happily cuddles me and my mum, sits and has coffee and tells us about whats happening in his life with gf and kids.
I can say i think he is wonderful and so do friends of mine that have him as a farrier, we do laugh about sex, drinking and all adult stuff you chat about, but as for flirting yes our chat could probably be misconstruded as flirtying but no way is it, it is harmless adult banter


----------



## miss_bird (31 May 2011)

Forgot to add along with my farrier worshipping, when i had 2 very ill mares last year, my farrier and vet spent up to 6 hours a day twice a week trying to save the 2 mares and they both agreed between them that they would only charge me for half the time they were there.
Which over the weeks/months they were in the yard was a significant amount of money they deducted for me.
And no it was not because was sleeping with them or anything like that, i supplied coffee.
So just a point that yes my farrier and vet like all professions are in it for money but you know what sometimes it is also for the love of the animal


----------



## dibbin (31 May 2011)

Hovis_and_SidsMum said:



			Good lord is this still rolling?
Have you all got nothing better to do?  I've just finished vet wrapping my farrier to a hay bale after chasing him around the barn half naked for 3 hours.........
		
Click to expand...

You can actually buy vet wrap-type stuff from Ann Summers for that very purpose. Actual vet wrap is MUCH cheaper, though ...


----------



## Ladylina83 (31 May 2011)

feisty_filly said:



			now im married to a farrier i dont see the appeal any moor! there all smelly and hairy and there clothes need washing every day! 
love him to bits but sometimes i wonder weather hes worth the hassel! (joke!) 

Click to expand...

Read definition of man !!!


----------



## Carefreegirl (31 May 2011)

dibbin said:



			You can actually buy vet wrap-type stuff from Ann Summers for that very purpose. Actual vet wrap is MUCH cheaper, though ... 

Click to expand...

And how do you know this ??????????


----------



## dibbin (31 May 2011)

carefreegirl said:



			And how do you know this ??????????
		
Click to expand...

Er ... someone told me. Honest. *cough*

On a side note, I use vet wrap to strap up my duff ankle when I ride, it's magic!


----------

